# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 58



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Heres a special festive thread   

Good luck for EC Monday Holly


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I think this is a first for me getting to post so soon on a new thread!!

This will be a fairly short post as I am still a bit fragile after a night on the town with some friends last night!! Too much  and  . . Had a fab time but have not drank for years and sooooo not used to it. Trying to make the most before FET in Jan/FEB 

Holly - Good luck for E/C tomorrow 
Eire - Hope you are taking it easy  Good luck for thursday and the   

lotus flower - thinking of you hun. Good luck for Jan.  

Lilly2K3 - How are you doing?

Jillypops - Good luck for down regging and the job  

Sorry to everyone I have not mentioned. To all of you hope you are well &   

Bye for now
Linzi
x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,

Rachel B & Starr - good to see you two back too - I haven't posted for a year but remember you both from this time last year.  Hoping this will be our year!  Rachel - I suspect I have immune issues too and my Dr has prescribed Heparin and baby aspirin which is meant to help?  I have heard that steroids can also help but I have also heard that they can have nasty side effects.  Be interested to hear what your Dr suggests for you?

Holly & Jilly - HEELLLOOOOO!!  So nice to be back in contact with you both again.  Holly - wishing you lots of luck for EC today and hoping you get lots of good quality eggs!  Jilly - Good luck with the job and also for this next cycle - it looks like we've all been through the wringer this past 12 months.

Murtle - thanks for the warm welcome back, you're right about all of our profiles - surely we are all due some good luck!

Lotusflower - just regarding your question re increased dose - my dr increased my dose in my last cycle and I actually got just the same amount of follicles as the time before and they were all worse quality so increasing the dose definitely didn't help for me.  He's put me back on the original lower dose for this next cycle.

Big hello to Lilly, Linzi, Eire and Tcardy (and everyone else).

As for me, well I am meant to start downregging on 31 December - whilst we are in NZ on holiday!  That means I'll have to take all my meds on holiday with me!  My husband is in Wellington at the moment with work and he met up with 3 of his school friends on the weekend (he grew up in Wellington) that he hadn't been in touch with for ages and ALL THREE of their wives are pregnant - gosh, it really feels like I'm the only one of our friends that's not pregnant (I've got three other friends that are all around 5 months pregnant at the moment).  Oh well, got to think positively - it will be our turn next year.

Anyway, hope everyone had a good weekend.
Jx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

Holly - thanks, you're a darling.  Not sure about the time diff but you may be having your EC now 

Jilly - I was on an antagonist protocol but they are changing it to short protocol in Jan.  Great that you are about to start again.....18 months is a long time in the whole scheme of things.  When do you start the new job again?

Hi Jed - yes, my consultant has done some research on it and says that increasing the dose won't make any diff but I am worried that 200iu is a bit too low to start with but I guess I just have to have a bit of faith in them and hope for the best.  Wonder what they'll think of all the drugs when you go through airport security? 

Linzi - ouch, how's your head?  Best enjoy it while you can, like you say.  

Lilly - are you managing to fend off all those evil mince pies and other Xmas nibbles?  

Erica - how are you holding up?  Thinking of you.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

​
​
Holly C - 
Jodsterrun - 
Jed - ​
​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - baby boy 21/01/06 weighing 5lb 2oz's 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - Amber 6lbs 8 ounces and Sydney at 7lbs 6 ounces  

Billie - Abigail Grace born 12th April weighing in at 8lb 2 oz. 

Ajax - Tasmin Jane and Ruben James 23rd May 5lb 2 oz and 5lb 1oz  

VIL & Moosey- Albert (Bertie) on 30 July at 9lbs 1oz 

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  
Baby Luke is now up with the Angels  ​Abby Carter - William Joe born 03/09/06 weighing 7lb 12oz 

Moomin05 - BFP Feb Megan Chloe born 21st September 5.5lbs 

Doods28 - BFP Feb Lola born 23rd October 2006 

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 Benjamin Michael born 20th August 2006 

Shazia - BFP Feb Lainey Erica May born 29th October 2006 

Sarahjj - BFP March Charlotte Born 7th November 2006 7lb 10oz 

Bobble - BFP March Eden Joyborn 3rd November 6lb 1 1/2 oz 

Catwoman - BFP June with TWINS!  
Sair - BFP September '06 It's Twins!  
Kellydallard - BFP September '06 It's Twins!  
Pri769 - BFP October '06 Stay put Little one(s) 
Tcardy - BFP October '06 Stay put little one 
Kitty H - BFP October '06 EDD 05/07/2007
Candy - BFP November '06 Stay put Little one(s) 
Lotusflower - BFP Feb'06 Stay put little one(s) 
​
​
Rachel B -  
Linzi32 - preparing for e/t (FET) 
Jillypops - stimming 
​
​
Jess P - going again soon
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Star - ttc naturally whilst waiting to go for IVF
Andie78 - Waiting to start
Misky - IVF Feb/March 2007
lilly2k3 - IVF April 2007
Melandcrispy - Starting soon
kizzymouce - Starting IVF soon
Starfish - deciding what tx to do
preparing for the next round​
​

Struthie 
Petal B 
Molly W
**********​
​


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls   

Holly - good luck for ec today   , thinking of you 

jilly- my edd is 05.07.07 (though yet to be confirmed) 

Erika - how are you hun? thinking of you, look after yourself  

Jed - not long till you start d/r, i am sure 2007 will be your year    

Lotusflower -   hun hope your ok 

Linzi - glad to hear you had a good night out    and   , i too was out Saturday night with my work, had a bit of a dance but no  for me 

Candy - hey hun  

Murtle -   hope your well 

Eire - how are you hunni, hope the 2ww is not sending you       

a big hello also to Rachel, Starr,melandcrispy,lilly, and anyone i have missed 

  to you all 

only 2 weeks till christmas    


Tracey


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Candy  

Over to you Lilly....


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Holly xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Long time no post. I promise that although I haven't been posting, I have definitely been reading and feeling everything that's going on.  I can't quite explain why I haven't posted, but will go into that later.  So much to say.

First, Erica, my heart is with you sweetheart.              I am thinking of you, and I'm so impressed with your strength.  I hope you're caring for yourself and being cared for though.

Holly, I hope everything went really well today, and that you're feeling OK.       

Julie, you know I am thrilled too bits with your fab news.          Everything crossed for Friday.

Hi there Jilly, glad to see you're looking after Erica, and being as badly behaved as always.

Hi Struthie, I hope all is well with you.

Candy, glad to see J is growing well, and hope all is well with you.

Hi Jo (JED), I am so glad to hear from you as I have been wondering about you all year.  I was going to send you an email, but there you are.  I'm sorry that it's been such a terrible year.  As you can see, it's been a mixed year on here.
Anyway, I'm really glad to hear from you, and have everything crossed for 2007.     

Hi Lily, hope the festive list is coming along.  There is such a lot to put on it.  Good luck.

Hi Murtle, I am so sorry to hear that you've been having a tough time.               

Tcardy (Tracey), glad to see all seems to be going well.

Hi to everyone who is new.  Because of the new thread I can't quite remember everyone's name, but welcome to all.

Hi Linzi, Lotusflower and everybody else.  I'm sorry I haven't managed to mention everyone.  So much to remember.  

As for me, well, had a melt down in the last couple of weeks and cried a lot because the next round of IVF is just around the corner.  Even closer than I thought it seems.  We had HIV, Hep B, Hep C repeat screening (done every year) done on the weekend.  Poor old DH went cold and clammy. Poor love.

Had a call from the clinic to say that my consultant has decided to change my protocol this time.  So, I start d/regging (never done that before) on day 21.  That is Friday!  So, stimming should start around Christmas day.
I'm not quite sure why the change, and don't really understand the concept of d/regging, so any explanations are welcome.  Anyway, really not looking forward to doing this again, but just have to.

I hope everyone is OK, and I'll post again soon.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!!  Thanks all soooooooooo much for your wishes for yesterday, they really mean so much and I thought about you all and how this is not something we were going thru alone as each of you has been in our shoes and somehow it makes it easier.

Jodi -  to you hunny.  It's not a nice place to be in to be getting on that roller coaster after you've been through so much previously.  I can honestly say that the process was much better than I imagined it would be once I got going.  However, the more you know the more you worry.... but... I've been doing as I'm told and keeping a fixed eye on that prize and not getting too wound up in the other that surrounds it all.  I think too that hypnotherapy really helped me get over the loss of last time.... not sure if this is something you would consider... but just a bit of a thought    As for D/R - this was the first time I had done it too and believe for me it was the right approach.  Basically by shutting down your system first and starting from a flat playing field it is thought that your follicles should develop evenly and you respond better and things can be controlled to a better degree. Not sure if this has been helpful as not explained all that well but feel free to pm me if you want further explanation - I'll blame my lack of coherency on yesterdays meds! GOOD LUCK and a load of     for starting!!!

Lilly - lovin that list  thank you!!

Candy - thanks for the new thread!! I'm obviously a bit of a meanie mod  

Struthie - you ok hunny ??

Jed - oh loves, so know what you mean.  It makes you feel so out of touch and that you have less in common with everyone doesn't it.  To protect myself I think I wrapped myself in a cacoon and kept those friends at arms length for protection.  It was easy enough as I was in the UK... but I'm now feeling that if I'm ready to emerge from my crysalis and face the world again be it with or without children - as I've decided it wasn't an altogether healthy approach and life does go on.  But here I am talking about me again    Hope that starting now will bring you all the luck in the world and hope too that you have a fantastic time in Wgtn  

Jilly - oooooooooh it's all go for you isn't it!!  Hope job works out and not long now till you start 

Erica - precious, hope you are ok and that things are starting to happen naturally for you.  A horrible time of year to be facing this and I wish it were so different 

Big  to Candy!

 to Misky!

Heeeeelllllllllllloooooooooo'sssssssss to all the other wonderfuls!!!

Pleased to say that things are OK here.  It didn't go entirely to plan as I was given a too higher dose of stims.  This meant that I responded v quickly and my follicles developed way earlier than they should have.  The upshot was that when we went in for EC yesterday we had lost several good ones... however we did manage three and I refused to be dissapointed and decided to focus all my positive thoughts on them being beauties.  The all important call came in about an hour or so ago and the upshot is that we got 100% fertilisation!!  We couldn't be happier with this result.  ET is tomorrow morning. 

It's a gorgeous day here so I'm planning on taking it easy in the sun.

Thanks again to everyone and those too not mentioned.  Not sure when I will be back on as I will be taking Zita West's advice and resting up -  so loads of  to all and special     to Eire for testing on Thursday hunny and of course the lovelies about to embark!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly,
I love the quality of those eggs.  The 100% fertilization is fantastic, and I feel very positive about this.  Just remember, that as you well know, it's quality, not quantity.  
Good luck for ET.                             

Thank you so much for your explanation.  No degree required, I understood completely, and really appreciate the explanation.  I'll see how it goes too.

Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Heeellllooo!  (had a bit too much coffee this morning I think!  )

Jodi - so good to hear from you again, it seems like a few of us had a bit of a break and have only just come back on-line.  I also thought of you over the past few months and wondered how you were getting on.  Wish you lots and lots of luck for this next cycle.  btw, I've just done two short cycles and my dr has got me doing a long cycle this time (I've done two short and two long cycles previously).  He says that its generally accepted that there are better success rates with a long cycle and the follicles generally grow more evenly.  

Holly - oh sweetie, you must have been upset that you lost some of your eggs    But 100% fertilisation rate with your lucky three is great and I know people have said it to me 100 times but its true - it only takes one!  Come on Holly's embies  .  Lots of luck for ET tomorrow mate - rest up!

Lotusflower - I'm also on 200iu of Puregon - my dr upped my dose to 225iu last time but had a worse result so I'm back down to the 200iu again.  I think the dosage is a little bit of a guessing game to a degree as everyone responds differently and I know I even respond differently between cycles even when my dose is the same - but hopefully the 200iu will do its thing for both of us this time!  

Big hello to everyone else!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Lotus - your Christmas plan sound just like what you need - but my goodness, what a full-on three months you have planned. Hope that DH has to do all the packing when you move cos you get a BFP with the next cycle  

JED - Hello, I'm just out of Wellington!! Very windy over here at the mow and not as warm as it could be (just for your packing). 

Lilly - loving your new list, but can I ask - where do you get all the icons and stuff from. Promise the other threads will look different to yours!! Hope your piccie on the fridge is doing the trick and glad that DH does the cooking. It is a good way to go! 

Eire - You are really going on a diet right before Christmas     . I take you advise, thank you. The blast thing is just something I am going to talk to the consultant about - if I get that far!!

Helly - Hi sweets, I remember you from the other thread!

Jilly - Hope that your interview goes very well today   and really nice to have your work rewarded with the accommodation and £££. Hope that being away from home means you can relax at that time. 

Linzi - Really good that you are feeling more like yourself.  

Jodi - completely understandable that you had a meltdown after all you have been through - and you were full on straight after! Hope you are looking after yourself before this round gets underway at the end of the week.... 

Holly - Know you are most likely not reading this, but brilliant news on your fertilisation. You are both our thoughts and hope that everything goes well tomorrow.       

Erika - You are amazing, you sound so strong and are so eloquent!! I hope that it all happens naturally for you and soon so that you can look forward again. Sending you loads more love and strength.   

So my rant, just cos Jilly asked what was happening here. Had two builders at my house today. It took them all day to sand and put one coat of sealer on two doors (only three sides as one side was already done!). The plumber was here and running up and down the hill but I don't know how much he actually achieved. And the electrician did not turn up as our lights have not arrived. Also, my boxes arrived on the wharf yesterday but customs are telling me they may not be cleared till after Christmas. So, my house remains furnished with me, my bed and my juicer!! Ohhh and we have family coming to stay over Christmas! On the upside, I had two painters here and they cracked on with the job and got the whole veranda painted with two coats. So, after 3 and a half years of trying to complete our house to have a family Christmas - we are still going!! Anyway - I know other people are in a much worse position than us and am embarrassed talking about it. So won't anymore. Ooh and Jilly - it's still very windy!! 

I am looking forward to my DH coming home - he is still in the UK. Get on the plane on the 16th!!!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Thsi is just a quickie to say

Holly - So glad E/C went well even if not quite to plan.  And it's brilliant to hear that all 3 fertilised.

Seding you and your embies loads and loads of           


Big hellos to everyone else.  Love the christmas list Lilly.  Back later hopefully

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

100% fertilisation wow HOlly, can you have all 3 put back in ? hope they keep on dividing and once back in, dig in deep for 9months Cx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Girls!

How is everyone doing this wintry afternoon! Whew so many posts in so little time!.I’m finding this whole NK issue rather interesting. I’d never heard of it before so will have to do some research on it!

Rachel	The book you mention seems interesting “is your body baby friendly”. I think I’ll go order a copy.

Lilly	How’s the diet coming along? Is the pic on the fridge working!!! Are you managing to stay away from those cupboards? As for me the carrott phase didn’t last too long!!! DH has been abroad for the past few days and out of boredom in the evening I find I’m snacking away AGAIN!!!Being home alone when resting up is not a good thing for me!  Yup shame on me. The day starts so well but I seem to go to pot in the evening!  Well done on the list, very impressive!

Linzi	I was delighted to see you had a great night over the weekend! You deserved to let your hair down. Enjoy yourself while you can because who knows come Jan/Feb it might be another whole 9 months before you can do that again!!!!

Holly	Remember…..Eyes on the prize!!! 
Sorry to hear that all didn’t go to plan with your meds and that you lost some follies but huge congratulations on producing 3 fert. Eggs! Way to go!!!  Lots and Lots of luck today for ET! You rest up and take it very easy!!Was very impressed at your logic & positive outlook on life (with or without children) But fingers and toes crossed that this will be your time Holly!!!

Lotus	How are you feeling? Think good positive thoughts for 2007! In relation to medication I started on 225 iu on first cycle which was upped to 275 midway through. I produced 6 eggs on my 1st IVF. This time around I started on 300 iu and again they thought that I was responding slowly so they upped it to 375iu and I produced 10 eggs. So for me it seemed that they upped it because of my slow response!


Jed	Wishing you lots of luck for this next cycle. Enjoy your  holiday at xmas. It must be really difficult for you having so many friends pregnant. As Holly says….eyes on the prize!

Jilly	Wishing you lots of luck this cycle. Fingers crossed!  I hope your interview today went well. Congrats on winning lots of prizes and cash!not to mention the 2 night stay at the marriott!  Good for you!
Misky	You’re one brave woman! Moving so close to christmas and having your family stay. Are you MAD?? Or are you just a glutton for punishment!!! Good luck in your new home and hopefully everything will fall beautifully into place before 25th!. Only 4 more days until dh comes home. I hope he appreciates all your co-ordinating!

Jodi	Good luck with downregging on Friday. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!



Erica	Thinking of you and the horrible,horrible time you’re having. You’re still in my prayers.

Tracey	How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet?
Murtle	Thanks for the diet tips (even though they were directed at Lilly) I liked the “diet” food tip! Interesting….

HellyS	Welcome! .I think all clinics are different but the tests I had to do was HIV, hepB& C and rubella.

Big hello to Struthie, Starr, Candy ,Melandcrispy and apologies if I’ve forgotten anyone.

Lastly I went and bought an early hpt, something I’ve never done on any of my cycles before  and unfortunately girls it was BFN. (yesterday’s and today’s) I was hoping for some good news to end the dreadful year I’ve had ie the first part of the year my sister died and I thought that it would have been a lovely and fitting end to the year knowing that there would be new life in my family. So lilly if you want to take me off the list please do, but I’ll confirm my BFN on Thursday after the clinic confirms it. All that’s left is to wait for AF to arrive…..oh the joy’s!!!!!
I would like to say thank you so much to everyone for all your good wishes, it really meant a lot.

So that’s it from me! Take care everyone and have a lovely evening!! I’ll catch up with you all in a couple of days.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Eire - 

I just wanted to say I'm so sorry the pregnancy tests were BFN.  I know it is really frustrating to hear people say this (so apologies in advance) but do you think perhaps it was just too early to test?  I know that if you read the small print of those tests they say that they are only accurate in x% of cases at 4 days, 3 days, 2 days etc early.  However, I know that sometimes you just know for yourself when it is over and I don't want to be offering false hopes if that is the case.

I'm really sorry as well to hear what an awful time you have had and about your sister - that must be so hard.

You probably don't feel like investigating right now but if you do want to know more about immune issues then Dr Beer's book is a really useful read (available on Amazon).  I know a bit about NK cells so if I can help at all please PM me or just let me know.  The girls on the Immune thread know lots about otehr immune problems.

look after yourself  

Love Rachel xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Going to the cricket.  Just off now!
I'll wave to all of you on TV.                  

Go Australia!         

Bye for now!
Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Jodi,
Would have been a fab day to be at the cricket - we were glued to the TV until it finished last night.  Hope Aussie come back today though.

Hi to everyone - won't do personals as I'm FLAT OUT at work - talk about hectic - can't wait till my holiday in a weeks time!

Started taking the pill today so will be able to start my Lucrin 2 weeks from today yay!  (do you girls in the UK have to take the pill for 2 weeks before you can start downregging?)

Jx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Morning all!
Rachel thank you for the offer of advice. I might just take you up on that!
Jed, I don't have to take the pill before down regging.
Lilly can you take me off the student list. Clinic confirmed BFN and AF has arrived in full force!
Holly hope you're resting up and taking it easy on your 2ww    
I hope everyone has a good weekend!
Eire


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Eire

I am so sorry hunny. I was so hoping for good news for you.

Take good care of yourself

lots of love
Murtle  
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Lilly - my flippin firewall has blocked your xmas list - I can see the list not not the art work   I'm going to gert DH to change some settings this weekend so I can admire your hard work. I can't see anyone's tickers either.

Holly - I hope you are getting plenty of rest and those lovely embies are snuggling in nicely.   

Jilly - not long to go now    

Jodi - good luck with the downregging.   Hope you enjoyed the cricket.

JED - I had to take the pill for 1 of my iuis just so they could control the timings better.

Misky - sounds like a nightmare trying to get that lot sorted. I hope it is all ready for xams even if you do have to sit on the floor to eat your xmas dinner  so long as your lovely DH is with you 

Linzi- Hope you've recovered from your night out  

Erica - Hope the op went according to plan. Thinking of you at this very difficult time  

 to rachel, Starr Tracey, Struthie and Candy

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Eire, I'm so sorry sweetie.          

Erica, if you read this thread, all my thoughts are with you.                  

Julie, for you too.  I can't believe it, and am sending all my love to you as well.                

Hi there Murtle,  How's everything with you?  I hope it's OK.

Jed, the cricket was great.  It was such a great atmosphere, and a great game.  Shame I couldn't go today, I had to work.  DH went though. 

Holly, I'm thinking of you and hoping everything was OK with the ET.                       

Hi to Candy, Lily, Rachael, Tracey, Struthie, Jillypops, Erica, Misky, Linzi and of course everyone else I may not have mentioned.

As for me, I had an appointment at the clinic this morning.  I start downregging tomorrow (by injection- lucky me).  They said they couldn't tell me exactly why I was downregging this time, it could just be so they can control timings over Christmas and New Year.  Remember it's summer and holiday time here, so everything shuts down.

Anyway, I am trying to use your motto Holly and have my eyes on the prize.

Bye to all for now
Jodi


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Hope you're all okay.

Holly -           Hope you've still got those feet up!

Jed - I've just been told that I will have to take the pill for 3 weeks before downregging and will be starting next week - so just behind you!

Eire - Sorry to hear the confirmation it was definitely negative.  Have the clinic said anything about why it might not have worked?  Hoep you're okay.

Jodi - Wishing you lots of       for this cycle.  Shame the clinic couldn't explain the downregging - I think they are a law unto themselves sometimes!

Misky - Hope you have a bit more furniture soon!

Jilly -    Hope your job interview went well

Murtle - I hope all is good with you

It's been a bit of a strange week here.  My acupuncturist told me, for the 3rd time in last 7 months, she was 99% certain I was pregnant.  Two negative HPTs and lots of very PMT-ish feelings would seem to suggest I'm not!  I'm sure she probably is picking something up, but where does it go to?  What happens?!  Is it NK cells attacking the embie?  I JUST DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But, on a more positive note we had a first consultation with the Lister in London and really, really liked them so are going to abandon the NHS for now (not that I have heard anything more from anyone anyway) and just get on with it.  Af due any day now so will be having blood tests next week, starting pill and then downregging 1st week in January.  We saw the main man - rather than their immunology expert who we were due to see - and he has basically said he thinks I'm being a bit hasty with the NK cell thing as I haven't even had a proper go at IVf yet but that I can take the relevant drugs if I really insist.  So lots to think about it but it's good to be getting on with it.  


Big hellos to everyone else - Lilly, Candy, Tracey, Struthie and, of course, Erica.  And   to everyone I've rudely forgotten to mention

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Eire – I am sorry to see your news  

Candy – Thank you for the new home. Have you decided when you are going to go for tx yet? 

Linzi32 – I hope you are feeling better after your night out!  
I am ok thanks  

JED – What a time to start d/r! I hope the turn of the year brings a bfp with it for you. 

Lotusflower – No, I am not quite managing to avoid all of the festive treats placed in my way to tempt me!
It looks like your con has thought this through about your dose which is great. I know how hard it is to place such trust and faith in them when so much rests on their decisions but unfortunately it is just what we have to do. 

Jodsterrun – It is good to see you posting again hun. Good luck with starting the d/r today, when do you start stimms, must be soon if you are short protocal right? 

Misky – AHHHHHHA that would be telling!  I will send you a pm with some web adds for the graphics as I am not sure I am allowed to post them here. I hope your dh has a safe journey and you have a lovely Christmas despite the house stuff. 

Murtle – oooooooooo how dare your firewall not allow you to see my festive list!!!!
I hope you can sort it soon. How are you? How is your brother?  for him.


Rachel B – It is great to see that your app went well and that your con is listening to you! 


Holly – How are you? How did e/t go? I hope you are well 

Well girls I am laid up in bed with a v. sore back. My dh and I had a crash last Friday and I have hurt my back   I got stuck on the loo yesterday   I could not stand up or bend down to pull up my pants. I was in the house alone and I felt so silly. I am not used to sitting still and relying on others. Its doing my head in. But not to worry, it could have been much worse. 
On the up side I get lots of time to lie on the sofa and look at my lovely Christmas tree!

How is everyone in the getting ready for Christmas stakes?

p.s. Could everyone check their details on the list and let me know if I have you wrong please.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ladies thought it was time i came out of hiding lol  . I have had a bad couple of weeks but hoping its gonna get better from now on. I had to take my dd who is 10 to hospital lastnite coz we were at the local club where there was a family disco and she started having breathing problems. They still dont know what it is the dr said something about a panic attack!! So takingher to my own drs on monday as im not happy with what he did i want a full check up. 
Anyway on monday it will be 2 weeks since my FSH and LH and i still hevant heard anything so im gonna be ringing them to find out whats happening.  Dont think i could cope with the stress of tx as well as everything else at the mo. 
Least all my christmas shopping is odne and out of the way   .
Sorry for no personals got alot of catching up to do.

(((hugs))) for everyone

Luv sally x x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Eire - Sorry to hear about yur BFN. It would have been a really nice way to end the year especially after the difficult time you have had. I really really hope that 2007 is a better one for you. 

Jodi - Hope the downrigging has started fine and you are feeling a bit better about the process now that you are underway again. 

JED - I haven't taken the pill in the past, only D/R'd for the second TX. My clinic has suggested it for my next TX. i am not keen given I have spent so much time trying to clear toxins out of my system. Not too sure on the logic beyond controlling the beginning of the cycle. 

Holly - Hay sweets, I hope you are still resting up. One week down, one to go. Take care and sending you loads of luck. 

Murtle - How are you? 

Rachael - So nice to hear that your consultant is listening to you and your concerns re the NK cells. I think some times we do know our bodies and things kind of 'fit' even if we do not know all the technical stuff. 

Lilly - Your accident sounds awful. I hope that your back improves quickly and that aside from that both you and DH are fine.

Sallyanne - Hope your daughter is back in form in now time. It must have been very frightening!! 

Hi to Erica, Jillypops, Tracey, Kitty, Linzi, Lotusflower, Struthie and Starr. Hop the festive season is treating you well

Take care

M x 

Take care ladies


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

hey all!

Eire - I am so dissapointed that you didn't get your so deserved BFP after everything you did to get there, it felt only right that you would.  Words are never enough to convey the sense of dissapointment and the utter grief you go thru in order to pick yourself up, but i so hope that 2007 will be so much better for you in every way darlin 

Misky - heellllo loves!  not quite a week down yet.... not until Weds.... so I'm still on the upside of the hill!  still i've plenty to focus on with Christmas and family etc, which makes it easier.  Any luck with getting your stuff sorted and DH must be due to arrive any minute - yeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  As for the logic behind the d/r, i was totally against it but have since decided that there is definite merit to it, especially when things can get so wonky when the stims are introduced.... i know what you mean about more toxins... but ..... 

Lilly - really hope you're ok!  what a rotten ending to a rotten year for you   hope you're not in too much pain and you've got someone  looking after you.  it's ok to be looked after!!!

Rachael - hi huns!  I agree with Misky - you need to trust in what you believe about your body.  we live in our bodies and get a sense of what is going on, so I'm pleased you felt you needed this problem addressed and your cons listened!  onwards and upwards now!!

Sally - hey - hope your DD is ok.  Sounds like she's feeling a bit overwhelmed and hope you can get to the bottom of it easily.  

Hello Jodi   Jed   & Murtle  

I'm fine - got two little embies on board and a little frostie.  Candy - they have v strict rules about how many go back here.  If you are under 35 you don't get a choice - you only get 1.  Luckily   I've turned 36 so have 2 and no one ever gets 3.  Not much news really as I've not done anything - it's difficult when feet are up!  Heading off to put them up again now.  

Loads of love to everyone and loving thoughts to all,
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

That is strict Holly, glad you got two put back though as I am sure they were glad to get back home, glad you are resting, we all need some good news, love and positive vibes C x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I finalyy have an appointment        I had a call off my clinic who informed me tht i had an appointment booked for the 27th this month (not had letter yet) but have to cancel due to the es woman not being there so its now the 15th Jan. Im soooooo excited. Dh doesnt know and i cant get in touch with him till later because he is doing his motorbike test today so im sitting here telling you lot instead  . Does anyone know what the first appointment on es will be like??
Fingers crossed 2007 will be our year. 
Luv sally x x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks - I've been back to work this morning so things have finally started to improve after 5 weeks laid up on the sofa!!  

Eire - big hugs for you   So sorry you got a BFN - you must be gutted.

Holly - great news about your embies. When is test day? Fingers crossed (and everything else)

Sally - great new on your appt coming through! Not long now!

Lilly - hope you've improved a bit. Sounds awful. I've had back problems in the past where you can't pull your pants up and it's no laughing matter!!

Misky - hope you're OK and thanks for the PM. I'm starting to get more excited now (especially as I don't feel quite as rough). Sounds like you're having a whale of a time   . These things always take longer than you think (or hope) don't they. I know you won't see it this way but to think of your boxes waiting on the wharf sounds very romantic!  

Tracey - hope your 12 week scan goes OK. I had my NT scan on Friday and everything alright so feeling a bit more relaxed.

Erica - hope you're OK, hun. Thinking of you.

Hi to those I've missed and lots of positive vibes as always       

lotsa love Kitty x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey all

Been out of action on here for a while so thought a quick catch-up was in order....I am off home tomorrow for a sunny, hot, Christmas by the beach (yay) so won't be online unless I can find an internet cafe nearby then I will definitely pop in/on to say hi.

Holly - can't believe your fantastic fertilisation....well, well done!  EOTP (it's become a bit of a catchphrase!) and you'll have it in the bag.

Eire - so sorry about the BFN.....don't think anything I can say will help but I hope you are ok??

Jodi - I really feel for you...it's all so daunting and I know with me I tend to block it all out until it's right there in front of me and happening and then it really hits home so I think I know what you mean....just stay strong and take it one step at a time.

Lilly - gad, hope you're ok after your crash!!

Sally Anne - hope your daughter's ok now?  Sounds awful....what a lot of trauma you seem to be having at the moment-poor thing!

Rachel - your appointment sounds really positive, what a good thing!  Hope it all pans out nicely for you there.  I totally agree with Misky about "women's intuition"-I really think there's more to it than meets the eye.  I have always (well, since the IUI's) "known" that our problem is one of fertilisation as I always get PMT as soon as ovulation which would indicate that there has been no fertilisation and I remember expressing these concerns at the time only to be fobbed off, really.  Now, I know that that is the problem so I think it's great that your consultant actually listens to you and doesn't just dismiss it as some silly women who knows nothing.  Sorry to digress and rant but I really feel strongly about it!!

Kitty - glad you're back in action and everything is progressing smoothly!  

Jodi - did you enjoy the cricket?  

Misky - at least it will be a Christmas to remember, albeit a rather hectic one!  

Anyway, hit to Jed, Candy, Pri, Tracey, Murtle, Struthie, Sair, Linzi, Melandcrispy and Erica (big hugs) and everyone else who I can't remember with my bird brain.

Have a lovely Christmas and, if I don't "speak" to you before then I will in the New Year.


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all

Not even going to attempt any personals as I have not been on for ages and so much seems to have happened. Hope everyone is well and getting ready for christmas!

As for us, I have been enjoying a few  it has been great but ended up with a stomach bug last week and could keep nothing down. It completely ruined my birthday as DH had arranged for us to go out for a meal & stay over at a city hotel!! Anyway now I have a cold so just trying to find the energy to go to work  -roll on Friday when I finish for 2 weeks.

Will try and catch up soon
bye
Lindsay


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,
Just a quick one to say hello and to wish everyone a fantastic Xmas!  Especially you Holly, I hope you and dh get the best Xmas present of all!

Sorry I haven't posted much lately, work has been MANIC!!!  I'm hoping it quietens down over Xmas.  Looking forward to flying to NZ on Saturday and having a week off.  

I start downregging on 2 Jan so am counting down till I can get back on the roller coaster again.  That means easy on the wine over Chrissy but I don't mind.

Anyway, I won't get to post again till the new year so have a good break everyone.

Jx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Holly -       I so hope you get the bestest xmas pressie in the world ever ! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Lilly - OMG   Sounds awful. I do hope you and DH are OK and that your injuries aren't too severe. I must confess to giggling at the thought of you stuck on the loo....sorry  I wish you both a speedy recovery and hope you both enjoy christmas

JED- I hope work eases up soon or you'll be too worn out to enjoy christmas. Have a fab time in NZ. Good luck with the down regging and I truly hope 2007 will be your year.

Erica - Thinking of you  

Eire - You too sweetie. Such a difficult time of year for you and your family.  

Jodi - I hope the downregging is going ok...not too many headaches and flushes. Good luck with the stimming  

Linzi - Sure it was a tummy bug   I am sorry your birthday was ruined but hope you make up for it over christmas.

Lotus - Christmas on the beach....you have no idea just how jealous I am...Enjoy! Where is home bu the way?

Kitty - Poor you. I'm glad the MS is finally starting to ease up. Hopefully you'll be able to enjoy your xmas lunch. I am so glad your NT scan went ok.  

Sally - The middle of Jan will be here before you know it..Good luck  

Misky - I hope your DH has arrived back safe and well. Enjoy your time off together. 

Jilly - you OK? Been a bit quiet...probably just up to you eyeballs with the xmas preparation. Hope the job interview went well and that they have offered you a fab position with lots of lovely dosh and a flash company car  

Rachel - I am glad you have decided which clinic to go with. They sound lovely and should make you feel less stressed and more calm about everything. Lots of things to think about but I would consider taking the steroids if they are offered.

Doubt I will  be back on until the New Year so I would like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and pray that all our dreams come true in 2007.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good morning Girls!
I would just like to say THANK YOU to everyone for their good wishes, it's very much appreciated.
I'm sorry I don't have time for personals but just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and please God 2007 will be our year!!!
Holly - I soooooooo hope that next time when I log on you'll have great news for us all!! (no pressure !!)

So that's it from me, have a ball everyone (I fully intend to and now I can even have a few glasses of wine! horray!!!!)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

It's a very quick  &  from me.

Although I haven't posted in a while I have been thinking of you all & want to thank you from the bottom of my  for all of your lovely posts, pm's, wishes & mountains of love which have all been appreciated. I will be back in the New Year & will catch up properly with you all then. Me & DF are fine, coping very well & although last Thursday was the lowest of all days, Friday was the start of a new chapter. I'll "talk" to you all properly when I've got more time.

In the meantime I wanted to wish you all 
  A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS & AN EVEN HAPPIER NEW YEAR WHEN ALL OF YOUR HOPES & DREAMS COME TRUE  ​
Jilly -        as you begin tx next week & massive  &  for just being you.
Holly -                hunny I'm so excited for you & looking forward to receiving great news next week. Then you can pass that baton back, I'm not ready to give up yet  
KJ - I was totally gutted to read your post    I know how I felt when I lost my Lucy in September.
Julie - You know I'm there with you    

Lots of love,

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh my god how cold is it today   My stupid car wont start and now the battery is dead     and to be honest i have given up caring. 
Dd seem fine now just have to take a paper bag everywhere with me lol . Dh passed his theory and cbt for his bike and he has the big test on the 8th of jan. Im thinking that 2007 is gonna be our year.

I have got a friend who has an 8 week old baby and she is wanting me to babysit while she goes to work christmas eve   . Point is she doesnt finish till 2am and im not happy about it but how do i say no?   Christmas eve is a special nite for me and the kids i dont want anyone else here. Might just ignore the phone and hide lol.

Cant belive its only 24 days till IVF appointment yay    not that im counting or anything lol.

Hope everyone else is ok. And just incase i dont get back on
HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND HAVE A GREAT NEW YEAR    

Lus sally x x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just wanted to wish everyone a

Happy Christmas and Lucky New Year 

May the new year bring you good health and happiness 

love Kitty xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all sorted and ready for the next few days 

Sallyanne1 - How is your dd now? Did you take her to your own gp then?
It is good to hear that you have your app through 

Misky -  how are you?

Holly C - How is your 2ww going? I hope you are well 

Kitty H - How are you feeling now hun? 

Loutsflower - Enjoy your holiday on the beach and think of us 

Linzi32 - I hope your tummy is better now and I want to wish you a very happy belated Birthday 

JED - Lucky you (NZ) 
Best of luck for starting to d/r 

Murtle - It was not funny being stuck on the loo you know 

ERIKA - Darling you have been so brave. Hope to see you back soon 

As for me, I am now finally all done for Christmas 
DH and I are cooking Christmas lunch for 12 which has me feeling a little nervous I can tell you!
I am then getting house guests on Boxing day for a week.......OH the joy!
Anyway, I hope you all have a good Christmas 

​
​


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Just a quick message to say MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone.

Sorry I haven't been on much but Lola gave us a bit of a scare by going floppy in her dads arms last week. We had a frnatic ambulance trip and a week in hospital but thankfully all of the tests were clear and she hasn't done it again. It makes us all the more grateful to be spending our first Christmas wit her.

I hope 2007 is the year when all of your dreams come true and I send all my   to everyone who has had a   2006. Things will get better.

 and   

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just want to wish all of our IVF Ladies, a very happy Christmas and that 2007 is best year yet, with many more BFP's  

Holly keeping everything crossed for you this Christmas

Lots of love Candy x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Christmas

       

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.     

Hope you all have a wonderful time.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Just a quick note to check in on all of you.
I hope you've all had a great Christmas, and you're looking forward to New Year.

Holly, I am hoping you've received good news, and am thinking of you a lot, either way.  I can only imagine that while a BFN is always devastating, that a BFP would also make you very nervous.  I hope you're OK.                

I'm sorry there isn't a lot of time for more personals at the moment.  I am still downregging, and for the first time ever, AF is being a bit stubborn and not turning up.  Should be in the next day or so.  Surprisingly, I don't feel too bad.  That's good, because hot flushes would not be welcome mid-summer here.  It's very hot.

Anyway, Love to all of you.
Jodi


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Found an intenet cafe so thought I'd log on for a real quickie just to say Happy New Year to all!  Have I missed anything

Sooo enjoying it here in the sunshine....have my cozzie on as we speak and I'm sorry but I don't envy any of you in the cold!!!  Tee hee

Bye everyone


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly - hoping you have had great news xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I 2nd that Struthie, thinking of you Holly    

Murtle hope your Christmas went well and everyone else's Cx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Holly, really hoping you've had great news.          

Lotusflower, I hope the holiday is going well.  Thanks for your understanding words, it's always great to know that someone really understands, as I know everyone on here does.

Candy, I hope J had a fantastic Christmas, and of course you too.

Eire, I am so sorry about your BFN.  I hope you're OK, and sending you lots of                 

Doods, I hope all is OK with Lola.  That must have been absolutely terrifying.  I can only imagine.  I have been on the receiving end of babies in that situation, but it's easier to dissociate yourself when they're not yours.  I hope you never have to go through it again.

Hi Jed, How is Sydney?  Looking forward to the 5th cricket test?  

Hi to  Pri, Tracey, Murtle, Struthie, Sair, Linzi, Melandcrispy, Erica, Sarah, Lily, and hugs to all of you.

As for me.  Well, AF arrived a couple of days ago, and stims started today.  It was all on today.  First a blood test to confirm baseline, downregging injection, I started acupuncutre today, and then the stims injection.  Feeling a bit needled, but the acupuncture helped the AF pain.
This time I'm trying everything.  No more   for me.  We were going to have a quiet New Year anyway, thank goodness.

Happy New Year to all of you.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello and Happy New Year to everyone. I hope 2007 brings joy and happiness to everyone on the board.

Holly honey I just wanted to let you know how very sorry I was to hear your news.   . Sending you lots of love and strength.

Jodi - Hope the stimms are going well hon.

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*[size=20pt]HAPPY NEW YEAR
MAY ALL OUR DREAMS
COME TRUE IN 2007*​​[/size]

I hope everyone has survived Christmas without too many dramas. Mine was relatively quiet (thank God). We did a whirlwind tour of the relatives...didn't stay too long at any one place so we could avoid all the arguments that usually happen....worked out well for us. Got some fab pressies (Creme de la Mer from psycho sis) along with some really unusual ones such as an eyeball from dh 

Only 2 weeks before the open evening in Bristol - I was hoping to start straight away but I have a gynae problem that needs sorting out first (and yes...I've been to the GP before you all start nagging me ).

Jodi    Good luck with the stimming. Hope you grow lots of lovely juicy follies.

Lilly - Hope you are feeling better. If it is any consolation I was once stuck in a toilet for 2 1/2 hours after the door handle broke off 

Jed & Jilly - Hope the down regging is going OK...not too many headaches or mood swings. Good luck both. I hope 2007 is your lucky year.

Eire & Erica - Thought of you both loads over xmas. Tough time for you both but I hoped you managed to endure it. 

Candy - I hope J had a fabulous time opening all his pressies - bet he was well and truly spoilt by everyone.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Big hi and happy new year to everyone (well, I desperately hope its a happy new year for all of us!)

I hope everyone had a good Xmas.  Holly I logged on in NZ hoping to see good news for you but I was so sad to read your post on the IUI Friends thread.  Why do we all have to go through such pain and dissapointment?  Don't we all deserve to be happy?  I'm so sorry sweet - I hope you have the strength to push on and chase your dream in the new year.

As for us, well we had a quiet Xmas with the In-laws which was quite nice actually.  I was trying not to drink very much so I was quite happy to have a quiet Xmas and NY's.  I started downregging yesterday and so far so good, no headache's etc - although I'm waiting for the dreaded night sweats which I usually get a few days in.

Jodi - how are you going with your stimms?  Have you had your first scan yet?

Jilly - am I right in thinking that you are downregging at the moment too?

Big hello to Murtle, Candy, Struthie, Eire, Rachel, Erica, Sair, Lilly, Lindsay, Doods and everyone else!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,

Holly, I am still thinking of you all the time, and hope you and DH are doing OK.  No-one should ever have to go through this.          

Julie and Erica, if you read, then I'm sending both of you a load of                

Jed, hi there. I'm glad your Christmas was quiet, that's what I wanted.  Ours involved my grandmother with her arm in a sling, and 2 very painful new parents of the twins.  They are just very attentive to absolutely every detail.  A bit hard to deal with, but I would probably be the same.
I'm sorry to hear you have so many nasty flushes from downregging.  I was pretty lucky really, a few symptoms you don't really want to hear about.
Any chance of you getting to the SCG for the last cricket test?

Murtle, I'm blad your Christmas was a success.  Keeping out of the rellies details sounds great.

Hi to Candy, Doods, Struthie, Lotusflower, Lily, Linzi, Sarahjj, and everyone.

Happy New Year to you all, and I hope 2007 is a great year for all of us.

As for me- I'm a bit of a pincushion at the moment.  I'm still on holiday thank goodness, and stimms are OK.  First blood test is this Saturday, so scan should be Sunday or Monday.  I'm having daily acupuncture as well as herbs, so trying my hardest. Today I'm also having a leg wax, and DH thinks it all just sounds like torture to him.

Took Nana (grandmother) to see James Bond yesterday.  Great movie,  I can recommend it as long as you don't mind some fast paced violence.

Love to all.
Jodi


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you all had a good new year and that we all have wonderful things coming to us in 2007. 

Holly - I am really sorry to read your news. We are thinking of you both and sending you loads of love. 

Sally - Good luck for your appointment on the 15th. Hope all goes well. 

Kitty - I am still trying to figure how boxes on the wharf sound romantic. It was a fury of wrapping paper and bubble wrap for two days to try and get some order before the rellies arrived. We then had 10 for Christmas dinner but ended up with 11 as we picked up a stray and Christmas church service. How's you. really pleased you do not feel so rough any more and can enjoy!! Hope the rest of the preg passes healthily and without problem! 

Lotus - Glad it was warm in South Africa. I think just what you needed. Hope you are feeling relaxed and ready to go again. 

Linzi - Hope you are over your cold and tummy bug. How awful! and that you have had a chance to enjoy your two weeks off work. 

JED - Hope whatever part f N you were in was warmer. It has not been our best summer here and it does get better - honest!!

Erika - Best wishes to you in the New year. I hope it brings better things

Lilly - I'm OK, just another Christmas with lots of other people's little ones brings it all painfully into focus. How's you? Thanks very much for your info re the lists. 

Jodi - Hope you are enjoying your holiday between becoming a human pincushion! Goodluck with the DR. 

Murtle - Glad you are getting your problem sorted out and hope things go well at the open evening. 

Me - after a very full house, it is once again only me in the house. Seems a bit strange and a bit daunting!! sending you all good New Years wishes

Take care 
M x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone!!

I've been very naughty and have done a whole ICSI cycle and not told any of you!!

Got a BFP on 27th Dec!!  Very pleased - obviously.

Also very paranoid as keep getting pains and can't distinguish between OHS or AF type pains?  DH says I've probably just got wind!!! 

I've been given Fragmin injections and Asprin to thin my blood as they think the last MC's may have been due to 'Sticky Blood'... hopefully this will be third time lucky?!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

LInds I do hope you are right and this is 3rd time lucky, do you have a dtae for your first scan ? fingers crossed xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Yep 16th jan at 11.30 am.  Counting down the seconds!!  Really, really nervous!

Aaarrgghhhhh..................!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh great news linds..we need good news round here
hope all goes well on the 16th   

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie!!

Big hello to all you lovlies   

Linds-OMG you devil!!! How dod you manage to keep that from us you monkey??   So chuffed for you hunny,keeping everything crossed for you    

Kelly x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to  say a quick hi to everyone and wish everyone a happy New year. Good luck to everyone for 2007. We are nervously waiting to see how FET goes.

Bye for now
Linzi
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLFRIENDS MAY 2007 SEE ALL OF YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE*​Right I'm back  I've missed you all but am ready to give  to those in need &  to those that need them! It's been a very very hard time & work made my life particularly difficult but hey it's a closed chapter now & a new one has begun. Family & close friends helped us through & we are both grateful for that.

I have read every post since I last logged on & caught up with all of your news. I am not going to dwell on things as the past is just that the past, 2007 is a New Year & a new start for us all. I'm not going into any detail about my December but obviously would be more that happy to answer any questions about it all should any of you ever want or need to ask. The thread has had enough sad news but if I can help anyone in anyway just pm me. I'm not going to do many personals but will get up to speed soon I promise. I must also do a couple of pm's today/tomorrow but must quickly mention..................................

Holly -  for your incredibly tough rollercoaster ride, I'm with you every single step of the way & am sending you as many    as you can catch for that glimmer of hope to turn into the happiest reality. All "my little bits" are more than coming together sweetheart & I'm focused on my next challenge  
Starr -        for good news for your mom, I'm thinking of you very much. Hopefully it will just be something minor that can be put right very easily & quickly. Take care of you too!
Jilly -    Poops!  I've missed taking the  out of you! It goes without saying how grateful I am to you for everything you've done over the last few months   but now I need to start  you a bit! Sending you so many       as you start ICSI later this month, can't wait to follow your journey. 
Linds -     congratulations to you & DH.

All my  & very best wishes to Lilly (how are you doing  ), Tracey, JED, Jodi, Misky, Rachel, Eire, Sally, Kitty, Doods, Sarah, Candy (thanks for always thinking of me  ), Struthie, Linzi, Lotus, Murtle (good to see you back  ), & anyone else I've rudely forgotten.

I plan on rejoining weight watchers & the gym next week, priority is getting rid of the stone I've put on & generally feeling better about myself. We have also agreed that we are going to do a FET in March, I just can't & won't give up  Don't have any real plans after that, DF goes back to Germany in April & off to Afganistan in October so we'll see what happens with our FET & then look at things again. Ding ding, round whatever, bring on the new challenge, I'm up for it!

Erica.xxxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Erika

Glad to see you posting again and hoping you have a better 2007. Good luck for the FET in March.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Erika, so glad to see you back.  You are such a brave girl.  I am very impressed with your attitude, and wish you all the luck in the world for your FET.

Holly, I hope you're OK with this terrible wait.

Linds, Wow!   Congratulations, and I hope everything continues to go well.       

Hi Linzi, Happy New Year to you.

Starr, I hope all is well with your Mum.  I know we're all thinking of you.     

Jilly, lucky you having Erika back.  I'm glad the 2 of you will be back with your banter.    Good luck with ICSI, I will be thinking of you.

JED, I hope you're keeping an eye on the cricket for me.  The weather doesn't look like it's that great.  

Hi Candy, How are you going with getting back to treatment?  I know you spend so much time consoling everyone else, that we tend to forget what you're up to?  Are you starting?  Are you OK?

Hi Murtle, Happy New Year to you, and I hope it's a much better year for you in 2007, full of great things.    

Kelly, I have everything crossed for your scan, and I'm sure the worry never ends.          

KJ, I am so sorry that I never got to say how terribly sorry I was about your darling Caleb.  I can't tell you how sad I was for you.  There's a good reason I'm not a vet, and that's because I feel for animals and animal owners.  I am glad you had so many good times with him, and am very impressed that you made such a tough but necessary decision.  
I hope 2007 brings everything you've been hoping for.
           

Hi Misky, Struthie, Doods, Lotus, Sarahjj, Lily, and anyone that I have forgotten.

Ok, as for me.  Well, I have an infection of some sort you know where. (TMI) Itch!  Otherwise, I'm fine.  Off for more acupuncture, and blood tests start tomorrow.  More news then.

Won't talk about the cricket of course.  Don't mention the war hey!

Bye for now
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Linds you little devil!
Big congrats - its so nice to read good news xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Linzi - Thank you very much  it's nice to be back. Can't wait to hear all about your FET, please give me all the details as I shall be doing it myself in a couple of months so I am very interested. I've done IUI, IVF & ICSI so FET will be a new challenge for me. Wishing you lots of  for when you start tx.
Jodi - Ooer sorry to hear about your infection   hope it clears up soon. There is nothing worse than being poorly downstairs. Wishing you lots of good luck for you blood tests      forgive me as I'm not up to date but what stage are you at? Stimming? And as for the c*****t you really shouldn't mention it   or   in your case!

Big   to everyone else, have a lovely weekend.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies,

Fab news Linds   I am thrilled for you - what a fab xmas pressie that was! Keeping everything crossed for the 16th    

Erica - So lovely to have you back...I've missed you. Glad you had a lovely birthday yesterday..you certainly deserve a bit of spoiling and pampering. I so admire you courage in the way that you pick yourself up and keep going with such a positive attitude. I wish you heaps of luck with the FET    

Jilly - Where are you ? Last I heard you were off for a pampering weekend - have you barricaded yourself in and refused to leave?

Jodi - Cricket   The beauty of living in Wales is that nobody gives a stuff about the cricket   Hope your little problem clears up soon - no scratching  

Holly - Can't believe what you are having to go through. All this waiting must be just awful. I so hope that your levels double and that the pain is nothing too serious.    

Misky - Thought of you on xmas day - did you have any furniture for all your guests to sit on. I had images of you eating your turkey whilst sitting on the floor.

JED - I hope the nightsweats aren't too awful - is it summer where you are yet?

Lilly - You are very quiet sweetie. I hope all is well with you and that you are recovering from your injuries.

Linzi - Good luck with the FET    

Doods - What a scare you've had. So glad Lola is OK. I hope you have a smashing christmas with her.

  to all you other lovely ladies.

No news from me. Just plodding along with everyday life. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Holly, still holding out hope for you.                       

Jilly and Erika, very glad to see you back, and I hope 2007 brings better things, but no less cheek for the 2 of you. 

Murtle, thanks for advising me not to scratch. It's improving with a bit of treatment (TMI). I'm glad all is status quo with you.  

Jed, how are you doing?  Are you stimming yet?

Linds, I hope all is fine with you.  Still can't get over your sneaky, but very exciting news.

Starr, I hope you and your family are OK, holding out all hope for your Mum.      

Kelly, I hope you and the family are all OK now, twins and DH included.  What a scare!

Lily, hi!

Hi to Sarahjj, Sair, Doods, Candy, Struthie, KJ, and of course anyone else I may have rudely missed.

OK, an update on me.  I am now CD 9, and had my first blood test yesterday after 7 days stimms.  Levels Estrogen good, and back for blood and scan tomorrow.  Acupuncture continues on a daily basis, and I'm fine otherwise.  Hoping that EC is Friday or Saturday, but may be next Monday.  Will be having ICSI and blastocyst transfer again (if we get to that stage).

Now I have a question for the acupuncture experts?  Does it hurt usually?  Mine does.  My accu guy is an ex-Orthopaedic surgeon, and is very good, but thinks it's not doing you any good unless it hurts.  Is that what everyone else has had?

It's just that I dont' think I'm a wimp, but I'm getting nervous about more acupuncture now.

Anyway, I'm sure it must be doing some good.  It's keeping me calmer, so that's good.

Hope all is well with everyone.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jodi, mine didn't hurt, can't say it was the most natural of feelings, but didn't hurt me, good lcuk with this cycle C x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jilly cheeky.  It's good to have a bit of cheek again.  No, the accu guy is Chinese.  Pretty funny guy though.  

Just a quick update from the scan: got  how many follies (they never really say and it's too fast for me to count).  There are between 12-16.  The big difference this time is that they are much bigger than they've ever been before, most 16-20mm already, and they are usually 10-14 mm at this stage.  Lining 10mm (also better than before). 

What's the difference?  I don't know, but I think the accu is helping.  I don't want to put you off it, but if it works, gee, it will be worth it.

Anyway, I'm pleased so far, but this stage has never been the problem.  Unfortunately, although it's never been said, I strongly suspect egg quality being poor.  That's probably why we have trouble getting to blast stage.    So, the herbs and accu are supposed to be working on that.

We'll just have to see. 

Holly, I hope all is going well with your blood test.          

To everyone else, I hope you're all well, more personals later when I have a bit more time

Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the dance Jilly,

 to you for thinking the accu guy hurting me might be English.  Just watching Parkinson interview Shane Warne- he may be one of the biggest, baddest lads around, but I'm glad he is Australian!  Wouldn't every cricket team love to have someone like him.

Holly, you know how sorry I am that you're going through this.  I hope you are the 2%.     

Jilly, I don't know when EC will be.  Scan is good, but levels are a little behind, although scooting up pretty quickly. (Boy, do I feel it).  

Hi to everyone.
Must do some ironing.  
Bye for now
Jodi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Table booked for meet at 6.45 10th Feb, Oxford - hope thats ok, more time to gossip, if not already signed up be great to see you... murtle you feeling brave enough ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.new#new


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm back....had some R&R and am ready (as can be) to face the dreaded IVF again.

I have briefly read through the posts but will need a few more days to get back into it...am still in holiday mode so not really thinking about IF too much and also have lot's to organise before the big move Stateside.

Jilly - I think we will both be doing ICSI at roughly the same time!  All dependant on AF but mine will be roundabout that time.

Erika - so glad to hear that you are back in the saddle and sound so positive and full of determination-you are a very strong person.

Jodi - I found acu a little bit sore (zingy)/uncomfortable but I don't think it should be really painful?  But I'm not a huge fan of needles and am also a but of a wimp so.......

Misky - hey, are you relaxing a bit now after the onslaught?

Got to give laptop to DH now and it's also brand new ER, how exciting!!!


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,
Sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been franticly trying to catch up on work since I got back from holiday.  

Jodi - How are you going mate?   Have you had EC yet?  Really glad to hear everything is coming along nicely.  I'm also having acupuncture and I'm a firm believer that it really helps!  We also have had trouble getting our embryo's to make it to blast stage and our Dr has told us it is most likely an egg quality problem too, last time we got 18 eggs, 7 made it to day 3 and then none made it to blast - out of 18 eggs!  So we are hoping that this cycle will be better.  oh btw, I also have problems with the dreaded yeasties and have had to modify my diet to cut out nearly all sugar to keep them away - hope you've managed to get it sorted as that's the last thing you need to worry about.

Erika - good to see you back and in good spirits.  I've also had trouble with putting on weight from the IVF cycles, its not fair is it, with everything else that we have to go through to also have to worry about putting on weight through no fault of our own!

Jilly - not long till you start downregging now mate - bet you're counting down the days.

Lotusflower - good luck with this next cycle!

As for me, well I've been downregging for a week now and am really feeling it, hot sweats at night and headaches during the day.  I had a blood test this morning and am waiting for the clinic to ring and give me the go ahead to start stimms on Friday.  I can't wait to start as I always feel much better once I start the FSH.  Am still going to acupuncture twice a week and have bought a book on chinese medicine and infertilty which is actually really good, tells you whether you're deficient in kidney yang or yin or liver qi etc and then tells you what food to eat or herbs to take to help.  Let me know if anyone wants the name/author.

Big Hi to Holly, Murtle, Linzi, Lilly and everyone else!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry for gate crashing but Jodi my acu never hurt either (had it for morning sickness), just a strange tingling feeling.    

Good luck with you cycle


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Just a quickie as I need to read back properly but just wanted to come back on here and say hi again.  

I feel that I have properly started now as I had my first scan today (after 21 days of the pill) and start sniffing tomorrow.  Trying to be mega healthy and do all the right thnigs too!

Jodi - In contrast to all the others' experiences, my acupuncturist also makes sure it hurts!!  She checks with me that she has found the point where it hurts when she puts each needle in - she says it is more effective that way!  But having said that the pain normally goes a couple of seconds after the needle goes in.  With my previous acupuncturist the needles didn't hurt at all when they went in.  I think they are both great acupuncturists though and treatment with both has worked for me.  Good luck!!


Ok - I will try and catch up properly in the next couple of days.   

Love Rachel


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Holly, still holding out for the 2%.            

Thanks everybody for the accu advice.  It seems that it sometimes hurts with some practitioners, and sometimes not with others.  Mine makes sure it hurts every time to make sure he has the right spot.  But, you're right Rachel, it goes away quickly.  It certainly seems to be doing something.

So, just quickly from me as I'm off for more accu.

Blood test today, levels rocketing up, so another blood test tomorrow, and they say EC will probably be set after that.  I guess Friday or Saturday.

JED, as you can see, getting close to EC.  I hope you're able to start stimms.  I was pretty lucky with downregging really.  I hope yours is over soon.

Rachel, good luck with the sniffing and this round.  I hope all the healthy things pay off.  They certainly will help, I'm sure of it.

Moomin and Lotus, thanks for your accu advice.

Jilly, thanks for all those follie dances, they seem to be doing the trick.

Hi to Candy, sarahjj, Struthie, Misky, erika, Murtle, and of course everybody who I can't quite remember right now.

Hope you're all well.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi 

Jilly - No, I start on day 3 of my cycle (short protocol) so am just waiting for AF and then it's a go!  Moving on the 5th Feb so it may be a few days after ET (if we get to that stage) that we fly.

Jed - hang in there with all the horrible side-effects, I'm sure it will all be worth it.

I'm not sure whether or not to take up acupuncture again...I did it during the IUI's and became a bit disillusioned with it all after that...what do you think?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Thinking of you so very much                      I'm in the 2% gang too! 
Rachel - Here we go, here we go, here we go    wishing you all the luck in the world for this tx cycle, happy sniffing! 
JED - I'm right there with you  just to smack you in the face it leaves you with excess weight too. Well this porky  rejoined weight watchers last night. Gutted but first step has been taken. Hope d/r is almost over for you & that you get the go ahead to start stims on Fri  those sweats are something else aren't they!
Lotus - Good to hear you sounding positive & ready for action again. Sending you lots of  for this tx cycle & your move. Remember the saying.......................new home, new baby  
Linds -        for your scan next week.
Murtle -    I've missed you too. So much to catch up on lovely, how are you & where are you with tx? How is your brother doing too, I do think about you both. I've just celebrated my year Colposcopy appt, where did that time go?  You were a big help to me with all that & now I've just got 9 years of yearly smears to contend with. You'd think after all that IUI, IVF & ICSI I wouldn't be bothered about flashing it anymore wouldn't you  
Jodi - Very happy to hear that your cycle is going so well  & that accu is making a difference. Everything is crossed for blasts for you & millions of      are coming your way for ec Fri or Sat. By the way, I think Shane Warne is a good reason to watch the cricket, not a bad bit of eye candy  you'll have to forgive my mucker Jilly she's used to ogling Wayne Rooney (enough said really  )
Candy -   to you & Jacob. Sounds like you've done a great job organising the meet.
Jilly - How many tickers    you daft tart, soon your post will take up a page all by itself! Think I'll have to update my profile today  It goes without saying how excited I am about you starting ICSI next week & the result I'm expecting   

 Lilly, Starr, Struthie, Eire, Misky, Linzi & everyone else.

Erica.xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

I posted yesterday and it does not seem to have come through. I don't know abut computers ?? 

Linds - congrats on your BFP. 

Erika - Lovely to see you posting again and so upbeat. You are an inspiration to us all. 

Holly - sending you love and strength as always my friend. 

KJ - So sorry to read about Caleb. You are a very strong lady and have made some very difficult decisions. I hope with my everything that the rewards are yours this year. 

Linzi - best of luck with your FET

Jodi - I hope your infection is under control now. How awful on top of everything else. 

Murtle - thank you for your thoughts. We got a call on the afternoon of the 22nd that our stuff had been cleared by customs abut we could not have it till the 27th. well, I really tossed my lollies. DH and I got a trailer and in the pre-Christmas traffic went down picked up as much as we could and brought it back. We had a day and a half to unpack before people arrived. All the fun of Christmas. How was yours??

Kelly - So awful to read about DH's accident. I bet your heart was in your mouth. Glad that you are all ok now tho and no more scares for a little while ah!! 

Lotus - Really glad that you have been relaxing and are feeling a little more upbeat about the next step. You have a huge amount on in the next little while, my goodness. Good luck. 

Hope you are all well

take care
M x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Just a quick one to say hi to every one.  I've tested 5 times so far - is that good or bad?!!!

I used Acc this cycle and instead of my normal 16 eggs I got 25! Gave half away- out of my 13 eggs kept 12 fertilised.  I'm hoping the accu will help me keep this one. Fingers crossed. XX
Love to all.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

A really quick note to let you know that EC is on Saturday morning (our time).

Off for another round of acupuncture, so we'll see how it all goes.

Holly, more hugs to you sweetie.  I hope you're OK, and most of all that you're still healthy.  My heart absolutely aches for you through this.

Back again in the next couple of days.
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Misky - Computers  are like men, you can't control them, they just do their own thing! Sounds like you had a very hectic Xmas but I bet you loved every minute  
Holly -         as always.
Linds -   for your scan next week, who can blame you doing more tests, enjoy the moment.
Jodi -             for ec on Saturday, will be thinking of you & hoping for a bumper crop!
Jilly - Next Weds      

Love to all not mentioned &  to those in need.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Firstly could I just wish one and all a Happy New Year

Secondly..I'm sorry for being awol...... I just needed a little time to recuperate after a stressful Christmas!

OK, and now to catch up!

Holly - I am not sure what is going on with you, I read a post from you a while back which said you were in limbo hun. I am going to try and see if there is any newer news after I post here but just wanted to add a  for the moment.

Doods28 - What a fab pic of Lola! She is looking so cute and scrummy!
Did you find out what was wrong when she gave you that scare you were mentioning? I hope you are all well and had a great Christmas! 

JED - How is the d/r going? 

Misky - I am ok thanks hun, how is your list coming along? 

Linds - Congratulations chick, how did you manage to keep that all to yourself??
What a fab Christmas prezzie! 

Kellydallard - how are you? 
It is great to see you posting here and I can hardly believe you are almost 20 weeks already!

Linzi32 - I am not sure how FET works, do you just d/r? How do they get your lining ready? Sorry for being nosy and asking questions, I am just curious! 

Murtle - How are you hun?
OK I feel a little better knowing that I am not the only one to get stuck in the loo!!!!

ERIKA - Honey it is soooooooo good to see you sounding positive, you are an inspiration of strength to us all. Good luck with the weight loss and gym work. It is hard going but I know you can do it!!! 

Jillypops - You look a very busy lady from your tickers!
I am wishing you the very best of luck with all three. Must say you are being brave doing all at once! 

OK, thats all my soggy brain can manage for now.
I am going to update the list now so if you could all just pop back to page 1 and see if your details are present and correct. Please let me know if they are not!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly
So good to see you back, have  
Hope all is well with you & yours  & you must update me on where you are with tx. I didn't post for a while so I'm still trying to get up to speed & work out what everyone is doing   

Hope Xmas was only stressful because you were busy & that it was nothing more serious   

Yep, back to  &  what a shock this week has been. Not quite as big as the one I had on Monday when I jumped on the scales  Oh well, first step taken, game on!

Erica.xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi ERIKA,

Thanks for missing me.......awwwwww, nice to know some one dose!

My stressfull Christmas is a huge long story that I am trying not to dwell on!
Like you I am concentrating on loosing weight and getting fit!

My clinic are ready for me to have IVF now but I want to loose a bit more weight first. I put a few pounds on over Christmas but lost 2 lb this week which I was pleased with. I am going on a week long walking holiday for my birthday so that should help!
How are you managing?


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to pop on and say I started stimming today - hooray!  I hate downregging as it makes me feel horrible so hopefully I should start to feel a bit better from today.

Jodi, any news re EC hon?

Sorry no personals today as I've got my boss looking over my shoulder as we speak!

Have a good weekend everyone!

Jx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you're all okay.

Jodi -          for e/c.  I really hope all goes well and that you see the positive effects of all that painful acupuncture!

JED - Good luck for stimming     - I'm looking forward to that bit.  I seem to be about 5 days behind you - I start stimming on Tuesday (hurray!)

Lilly - we all missed you!!!!!  For the list I'm now a proper IVF girl - downregging at the moment, stimming from tuesday.  Thanks for looking after it!

Jilly - There's going to be lots of batons passing hands - from Jodi to Jed to me to you and Lotusflower!!  Let's hope for lots of BFPs.  Lots of luck for giving up smoking - my husband swears by Allen Carr too.

Erica - It's lovely to have you back - I hope the light in the tunnel is shining a bit more brightly for you.  I'm very impressed by all the weighwatchers/keeping fit - good luck with it!  I know what you mean about the scales - mine don't make for good reading, especially now that I know that the cost of the IVIG that I am having soon rises in direct proportion to your weight - yikes!!

Linds - Massive (belated!) congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Holly -     In my thoughts

hi to all not mentioned .........................Misky, Murtle, Lotusflower, Candy and everyone else

love Rachel xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - Of course you are missed  Don't blame you for not wanting to dwell & wanting to move forward, that sounds just like me! So IVF is ready for you, wohoo   great news. I understand you wanting to loose weight first, it's important to feel good about yourself. Well done on loosing 2lbs & when is your birthday, you mentioned having a walking holiday? I'm managing ok thanks, getting there anyway. Rejoined ww Monday so once I loose some weight I'll start looking into FET as we have 3 on ice! Can't & won't give up bless me!
JED - So pleased you have started stims   you feel so much better once you start them don't you. D/r isn't the most fun I've ever had   Jodi goes in for ec tomorrow by the way.
Rachel - Glad to hear that d/r is going ok precious, those flushes are something else aren't they  Quite looking forward to doing it for a 4th time   The light at the end of the tunnel shines brighter every day hun, it's been hard but I'm so going to get there. 
Jodi -              for ec, can't wait to hear your news when I'm back in work on Monday. Hope it's as easy & pain free as it can be. Get plenty of rest.
Jill -     only a few days to go now bud, how exciting. Well done on the job front too, God help them   

Big       to everyone else & have a lovely weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Jodi - good luck for EC on Saturday.     for the record my accupuncturist wanted to make sure I had some discomfort to make sure the needles were in the right place.

Lilly - Good to see you back hon and good luck for the health kick. We are none the wiser as to what caused Lola's funny turn, but no more since so here's hoping it was just a one-off.

Erica - Good luck to you too honey. You are right not to give up - you have had a sign that you can get there and next time things will turn out differently       .

Linzi - Good luck for your FET.

Linds - Hope the scan goes well hon.

Hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals but Missy is waking up.

D x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Linds - Do you think your accu had anything to do with your egg quality? Good luck for your scan. 

Jodi - Hope EC went well today and that you have your feet up resting now. 

Erika - I like your little people you add. They are very cool.

Lilly - I missed you too!! It is lovely to have you back. My list is not very pretty compared to yours, but now I know how to find the little thingies we will have to see what happens at Easter ah!!

JED - Glad you are feeling better now you are on the stimms. 

Rachael - good luck with D/R

Jilly - Did I read that you got he job you interviewed for. Congrats, that's great! You seem to have taken on a lot all at once. 

Take care
M x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

A quick note as I still feel a bit  .

12 eggs, and so now the real fun starts.  Just have to wait.  ET (blastocyst) if we get there on Thursday.

Love to all, especially the very brave Holly.

Jodi


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Jodi, 

Congrats on your 12. Hope you have your feet up and relaxing for very goodnews on Thursday. 

Take care

M x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly, still thinking of you all the time, and hoping you're OK (physically I mean).  I hope you're getting all the love and support that you so deserve. I know your lovely DH will be helping.                  

Jilly, congratulation on the new job.  You kept that quiet, didn't you?  Are you pleased about it?  I can't quite tell, but I think you are.  Well done!    Thanks for the egg dance, I love it.

Erika, I hope you've had a well behaved weekend. 

Jed, Hi! How is the stimming going?             for you my love.

Hi Misky, thanks for all your good thoughts.

Hi Lily, it's great to see you back.  I am very impressed at your weight effort.  I really need to be doing some of that myself, but have decided to see what happens with this cycle first. I'm glad your stressful Christmas season is over.  

Doods, how is Lola lately?  She looks great.  No more scares for you I hope.

Rachel, How's teh d/r going? Not too many symptoms I hope.

Linds, I hope all is going really well with you.

Kelly, I hope your DH is OK now, and all is well with Ollie, you and the twins.

Well, so far, so good.  12 eggs, and 11 fertilised.  So, no complaints from me.  But, after a discussion with the embryoligst yesterday I am still a little concerned.  She did say that after 3 times we know that all is well until day 3, and then things seem to not go so well.  Oh well, not a lot I can do now.  Just prepare myself to hopefully receive a couple of embies back.  

This time we've decided to go for 2 to go back (if we get that many).  As many of you know I am a proponent for myself of the single embie tranfser. No opinions for anyone else I'm afraid. (Completely phobic about the possibility of twins).  But, we are giving it our all, so will go for 2 while that option is still available.  

As for me, I'm surprising well.  Only 1 painkiller that I didn't really need. Perhaps that acupuncture is doing more than I thought. Back to work on Tuesday though after 3 weeks.    I could continue this life.

Hi to Murtle, Linzi, Sarahjj, Sair, Candy, Struthie, Lotusflower, and of course anyone else I may have rudely forgotten.

Bye for now
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Just popping in to wish all you ladies a happy new year and all the best in what ever stage of treatment you are in. My boys are doing great, just had their first birthday and running me ragged (but i would not have it any other way)
Love to Bobble, Murtle,Candy,Struthie and all the girls i was on here with

All the best love Jelly xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jayne 
Great to see you here,glad the boys are doing well - wouldl ove to see some pics!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done Jodi, 

fantastic egg collection. Keeping everything crossed that they will get to blast stage.     

Jelly - Can't believe they are one already! Lovely to see you still keeping an eye on us. I miss your wibbly wobbly posts!

Lilly -   I missed you too sweetie  

Jilly - well done on the new job. I hope it all goes well for you. 

 to the lovely Moomin

Will catch up with the rest of yopu tomorrow. Need to find a corkscrew (as I broke mine at xmas uncorking one to many bottles  ) before Trial & Retribution starts.


luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Jodi - well done on 12 eggs and such a high fertilisation rate!  Sending you lots of     that you get some nice blasts to transfer on Thursday.  Like you, I don't know how on earth I could manage with twins but we always go for two blasts on transfer day (if we have 2) because after all these years, I just want it to work!!  Good luck for Thursday mate! 

Holly - so so sorry to read your post on the IUI friends thread.  The words 'its just not fair' keep going through my head, as I'm sure they are yours.  I don't think there is anything I can say that is going to make you feel better right now but my heart goes out to you and dh and I hope that in time things will start to look brighter (no consolation I know!).

Jilly - congrats on the job!!!!  try not too feel guilty about taking the time off - as you say, this has taken up such a huge amount of your life and it has to take precedent.  Sounds like they are pretty understanding anyway (about you having to take the time off).  Not long now till you start downregging!

As for me, well its day 4 of stimms and I had another blood test this morning, they are going to ring back this afternoon and tell me when I have to come in for my first scan.  I'm feeling really good this time, the healthiest I've ever been and I'm being really strict with my diet and exercise, yoga etc.  Am REALLY missing my morning coffee though, I haven't touched coffee or tea for over 3 weeks!  

Sorry I know I've missed lots of people off the personals, I hope you are all doing well, I promise I'll catch up on everyone's news next time.

Big Hi to all.

Jx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a quickie -


Jodi - Brilliant news to hear so many have fertilised - lots of           and hope you have two great blastocysts for e/t.

Jo -       for stimming.  I'm sure your healthiness will pay off!

Jilly  -  Congrats on the job - good to hear they were understanding about having time off.  Not long to go now!

Still downregging here but getting a bit paranoid as I have no symptoms whatsoever and am convinced I'm not sniffing properly!!!!  (I know, I should just be happy not to have the hot flushes etc).

Not looking forward to the Panorama programme tomorrow either as I think it is all about immune treatment being a big con! (Although obviously I am jumping to conclusions based on one trailer and all the chat on this site - but it looks that way). 

big   to all the other lovely girls - Holly, Erica, Misky, Murtle, Lilly, Struthie, Doods, Lotusflower

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly, you are much loved by us all.  I know we all want to try and make things better for you, but alas, all we can offer is             

Jed, I hope the blood tests have said what they're supposed to, and the stimming is going as it should.                

Rachel, I hope the downregging is OK. I hope that the symptoms are minimal for you.  I'm sure it's working, just without the nasty side effects.

Jilly, I hope the new job is going well.

Hi Erica, Murtle, Sarahjj, Sair, Linds, Linzi, Lotusflower, Lily, Struthie, Candy and of course everybody else.

As for me, well,I'm fine.  Latest news from the embryologists is that 8 of them are now 4 cell, and the other 3 are 2-3 cell at the moment.  Fingers crossed that it continues going as it should.  It looks like 4 were Grade 1, 4 cell this morning, so they're probably the ones to put our money on.
I have to keep telling myself that there is no point worrying, there's nothing I can do on that front now.

Bye for now
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Not been on that much of late because I have nothing to report!  Very boring.  Still waiting for frickin AF to arrive so that I can start treatment....grrr.

Holly-I gather that it's not good news so I'm sending you a big hug....hope you are managing to get through it. 

Jodi - excellent results there, well done!  I think that's the worst part of all this IF is not having any control over anything so worrying does no good, like you say...what will be will be but your embies sound great.  I had to smile when you said you were having 2 put back because when I went for my nurse appointment the other day I had to sign the forms again for ICSI and she asked if we were still ok with having 2 embryos and I just had to laugh....after the last time I would be lucky just to get ONE!

Rachel - the Panorama programme sounds interesting-is that tonight?  Don't worry, I'm sure the drugs are doing their job.

Jed - good luck with the first scan and, my goodness, you have done well staying off the coffee and being so good!  After my holiday I am now in a bad eating rut-just can't get back into the routine of gym, eating well etc.

Jilly - well done for getting the job-I hope you are going to enjoy it.  They sound quite understanding so that's good.  Do you start (treatment) tomorrow??  I start injecting on day 2 (whenever THAT will be) but are you on the long protocol?  Moving to the US!

Erika - you are sounding well....and very determined too.  I so hope you get there on the next one!

Lilly - great news that you are starting IVF!  I'm sure you aren't the only one who has gained a bit over the last couple of months.

Hi to Misky, Linzi, Doods, Murtle, Struthie and all.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies, 

Holly – Lots of hugs coming your way. I can’t believe this is happening to you again. I was sooo hoping the rising levels were a good sign. I really hope that things will happen naturally and that you won’t need another op. Thinking of you lots  

Erica – Dare I ask how the diet is going  ? Hope you had a nice relaxing weekend  

Jilly – How’s the new job going? Hope you can sneak online and keep us posted (and amused  ) . Heaps of luck for Wednesday  

Misky – Glad you managed to sort out all your stuff before xmas – sounds really hectic. 

JED – Glad to see you feeling so positive. Hope you lots of good news at your scan    

Jodi - looking good. Keeping everything crossed for your little embies      

Lilly – Enjoy your walking holiday…I hope the weather improves for you. Is your next cycle private or NHS? I only ask ‘cos I was supposed to have an NHS go last year and delayed due to a number of reasons and they ran out of funding just before I was due to start. Wouldn’t want the same to happen to you.

Lotusflower – Come on AF     Why does the witch never show when you really want her to.

Linzi – any news on your FET cycle?

Rachel – I’m sure the drugs are doing their thing. Try not to worry and enjoy having no side effects. As for the Panorama programme, I too shall be watching it with interest as immune issues are something I am very interested in at the moment. ‘Evidence based medicine’ is a key theme in the medical profession and I think they are criticising this Dr because his methods aren’t evidence based. A difficult subject to run clinical trials in however, so maybe the evidence will come as a result of this Drs work. Personally, I am having difficulty finding a clinic that will look at immune issues for me. We are going to an open evening in Bristol on Wednesday and it is something I aim to ask about.

Linds – Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck with the scan. Please please please stay put little embies      

Candy – I’m still thinking up my excuse for not joining you  

Struthie – lovely to see you over here. I hope all is well in Struthieland

Starr – So very sorry to read about your mum. She sounds an amazing woman to remain so positive after all she has been through. My heart goes out to you and your family, especially your dad  

Sallyanne – What is happening on the treatment front. If I remember rightly, you were due an appointment about now.

Melandcrispy – Where have you gone? Hope you are ok.

Eire – Hope you are ok. You’ve been a bit quiet but I understand why  

Nothing exciting happening in Murtle’s world. Just completed a load of coursework that I left to the last minute as per usual. Managed to hand it in today so I can breath again now. Going to an open evening at the Bristol clinic on Wednesday so I should have some idea of when we can move on and start again after that. 

As for the corkscrew – couldn’t find one anywhere so sent DH next door to borrow his. He brought the neighbour back with him to share my wine and he talked all the way through Trial & Retribution  . Not amused. Note to self – buy a corkscrew asap!

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
Xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thinking of you Linds


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly -    thinking of you so very much.
Jilly - Hey new girl, how's the job going? Are THEY coping alright with you   Did you share your hamper    Sending you mega loads of     for your appt tomorrow & the start of d/r I've got great hopes for you! 
Lilly -    hope you're ok & had a good weekend.
Murtle -   what a bummer having to share your wine! Hope you strung DH by his short & curlies   Bet you've bought a cork screw already, once bitten eh! Yes you can ask about weight, I had my first weight watchers weigh in last night & lost 4½lb which was ok so treated myself to a visit to the chip shop  
JED - Glad stims are going well & lots of  for your 1st scan it can't be too far away.
Rachel - Don't worry poppet, everyone reacts differently to the drugs when doing tx   I'm sure it's working fine & that you are just lucky by not suffering any s/e. When is your next appt?
Jodi - Wowww     11 embies well done you what a result! Lots of        for blasts, I'm sure you will get there this time. Well behaved at the weekend, but of course, do you really need to ask  
Linds -          for your scan today, hope all goes well.
Lotus - Hope   arrives soon she's a pain in the   isn't she. Always here when you don't want her & never here when you do. I'm waiting for her myself but guess my body is well & truly messed up. Pass her on when she arrives mate  
Doods - Ahhhh fab new pic of Lola, she's beautiful   I hope you're right about things being different next time    
Linzi - You've disappeared   Any news on FET? 
Misky/Struthie  - Hope you're ok  

Love to all,

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all okay.

Erica - Fab weight loss news!  Weight loss of that amount must definitely be rewarded by chips, chocolate and wine in my view!

Murtle - Hope all goes well with Bristol appointment.  Have to admit I just went off and did the Immune testing independently of any clinic and then just presented the clinic I am now at with a bit of a fait accomplis!  But I did seek this clinic out deliberately because they will treat immune problems.  Did you watch Panorama?  Not very helpful in my view to have a panel of experts who are all known for being very anti the whole immune thing................It wasn't exactly a very balanced consideration of things.  And, yes, definitely buy a corkscrew!!!!!

Jodi - Thinking of you and sending loads of        for E/T

Jed - Good luck for stimming     

lilly - Hope all is good with you

Lotusflower - Hope the   gets here very very soon.  You must feel very frustrated

Linds - Lots of      for your scan.

A big   to all not mentioned.

As for me I start stimming today and I can't wait, although I do realise I am very lucky to have had no side effects from downregging.  First scan isn't until next Monday though so hope things go well in the meantime.  Got to remember loads of water and loads of protein...............no more choc and coffee!  I'm a bit worried about a cyst I had on my ovary at last scan and hope it isn't going to interfere with things.

Lots of love Rachel xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Still no AF...gad this is so annoying as if it doesn't arrive soon I may not have time to do this cycle before moving!  This is the 2nd AF since the IVF and the first one was really short-only 26 days.  Just goes to show how much these drugs can mess you up even though you feel fine.

Misky - did you get my pm?  I have a sneaky feeling that the email didn't go through.....

Rachel - how exciting that you've begun...hopefully the cyst has vanished.  I watched the Panorama programme-did you?  

Murtle - had to laugh at the story about the wine (even though I know the severity of it!) but I would have been soooo mad.  Good tip for the future -buy screw top wine!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi 

Sorry I've not posted here for a while... been reading tho!

Jodi - hoping for v v v good things for tomorrow      Those beauties will be dividing & dividing & dividing all ready for the mothership.  Heaps of love and heaps of thanks for your support hunny 

Jilly - you really do have a lot on darlin.  Really do hope that you're coping ok.  You're a real trooper but please don't push yourself too hard on all fronts.  I'm really pleased for you about the job though and so hope it's everything you want it to be.  Good luck for your appointment and of course the d/r!!  You're gonna be just fine!

Rachel - I didn't get any d/r symptoms either, which was a relief but I figure that's cos I normally feel the cold and my body quite liked the warmth    Well done on moving on to stimming - you're doing great   Don't worry about what you've heard, trust yourself and believe it's the right route for you    

Murtle - hunny really hope your appointment goes well today!  Hope you are feeling good about your getting back into things after all you've had on the last year.  Thanks too lovely for your support   You say the nicest things and just know you've got a lovely heart.  Had a good giggle about your episode with your neighbour too  

Jed - hello!  Really sounding like you're feeling so much better about this time around and all the extra steps you're taking to ensure it will work means that it just has too      Hope scan went well and all is ticking along beautifully.   for you too hun and thanks.  BTW - did you enjoy Wgtn at Christmas?  The weather was absolute  tho - shame!!!

Linds - haven't had a chance to send you a big CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Wishing you all the love in the world for your scan hunny!!

Lilly - not sure if you are away on your walking holiday or not yet...?  Hope you get great weather and all that fresh air sets you up nicely for your next steps    Ooho and thanks too for your kind words  

Lotus - poo poo poo about the witch not co-operating....  Unbelievable isn't it!!!  So hope it won't be long now.....

Erica - hello gorgeous   Sounds like you're doing really well.  Hope you are getting to spend a lot of time with DF at the moment and been meaning to ask how little Fred is?  Thanks for everything as always  

Misky - hi you!  Heaps of  Any sunshine up your way?

Not much to tell from me but a little update....  Had my bloods done again yesterday and unbelievably HCG had risen back to the level it was before it went down    This means we are still in a high risk category but the nurse feels sure it's because I was still taking progesterone support (have now stopped).  My progesterone level has decreased however and I feel sure that the little poppet did give up last Thursday as the 'pain' I had on my left subsided.  I need another blood test on Friday to check how things are.  It's not fun all this limbo land stuff....  it's hard to move on.

 to all you lovely girls.  Your support has been treasured these past weeks,
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Rachel - How are stimms going?  Good luck for your first scan on Monday mate!

Jodi - ET tomorrow - yay!  Hoping you have some lovely blasts to transfer.  Its always so nerve wracking going in and not knowing till you get there what you've got to transfer.  Sending you load and loads of    

Lotusflower - Has AF arrived for you yet?  Must be sooo frustrating!  I have heard that there is an injection the nurses can give you to bring AF on?  Is it worth asking you clinic if they can give that to you?

Murtle - Good luck at the open evening tonight - hoping get a better idea of when you can get started!

Jilly - how's the downregging going hon?  Hope you're not suffering too many symptoms - that stuff is a worry I tell you! (well it is for me anyway as I get lots of side effects from it).  When do you have to go in for a blood test to confirm you can start stims?

Holly - ohhhh Holly, what can I say, you are being put through hell at the moment, I'm so sorry!  I'm sure you and dh just want a final decision one way or the other now so you can either celebrate or get on with dealing with it.  When do you have to go back in for bloods again?  And yes, you're right, the weather was AWFUL in Wellington over Xmas, especially NYE, but we still had a nice time with my in-laws, they always spoil us rotten when we go over to visit.

Big hello to Erika, Linds, Kelly and all the other lovely FF ladies.

As for me, well its day 6 of stimms and I have to go in for my first scan tomorrow.  I always get a bit nervous going for the first scan as you never know what's going on in there - I'm hoping everything is doing what its meant to and I have some follicles to report back on!  Thing is we move house on 25 Jan and at the moment that looks like the day that EC is going to be!  Talk about lots of stressful things going on at once!  Ahhh well, at least I've got something else to take my mind off things.

Anyway, am off to get some lunch....

Jx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Murtle, let us know how you get on, thanks to everyone who has asked after me, sorry I am not keeping up very well Cx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Bad news from me i'm afraid. Had scan and nothing there. Can't believe it. Feel devastated, why does this keep happening?  DH doesn't want to give up but I just don't know how much more of this I can take. 

Love to you all
.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Linds I am so sorry, words fail me


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Linds, I am so, so sorry to hear your news.                   

Holly, of course my heart is going out to you in limbo land.  I really wish it was over for you one way or another.  I still hope it's good news of course, but limbo is not where you need to be.  Take special, special care of yourself.

Lots of love to both of you.
Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Linds this is not fair,why on earth does it keep happening,lots of love to you and your dh.

Holly - lots of love to you too xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Oh no Linds-so sorry to hear that. 

Holly - hope you're managing to hang in there too. 

There seems to be nothing but sad news on this thread at the moment...and, wow, some of you have really been through the mill and yet remain so strong and positive.  How you do it, I don't know.

AF started late last night so (counting today as day 1) I am off tomorrow for my day 2 bloods and scan and start injecting tomorrow as well.
Starting to feel a bit stressed now as DH away for 2 weeks and I am left to deal with the selling of the house and loads of viewings, arranging removal people, getting the house sorted and now starting the ICSI so it's all a bit scary but at least I'm busy and have things to take my mind off the treatment!

Anyway, have a date now with a lovely fire and the TV and a choccie.....


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Ooh, forgot to ask, how do I get a ticker?


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Have been a bit awol lately.  I had applied for a new job 3 months ago (pre IVF in Nov) and they phoned me to go for an interview so was really stressed as to what to do. In the end I went for it but did not get it (glad really as starting medicated FET on Sun & could do without the stress & would not have been able to take any time off after FET for 2WW). Lots of not sleeping etc. Anyway back now so thanks to all who asked after me.


Lotus flower -good luck for starting -  

Linds- thinking of you at this time . Take time to work out your next move -you sound as if you have been through the mill

Holly - Thinking of you and hoping you are coping  Can they scan you or anything other than just bloods?

Jillypops. struthie. jodi. candy. Rachel & everyone else I have missed. It is very busy on here. Sorry for the limited personals. DH trying to get on the computer.
Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly forgot to congratulate you on the new job, well done my sweet xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi just wanted to pop on to say I'm so very sorry to hear your news Linds.  No-one should have to go through this, especially not lovely caring people like the ones here on FF.  I don't know what else to say except to make sure you take time out to grieve for what you've lost.

As for me, well I went for my first scan this morning and there are only 2 follicles (  I just don't understand it, I've been so healthy and positive and look where it gets me?  I guess I will have to wait and see what the nurses say when they ring this afternoon but last time this happened we had to cancel the cycle (

Hope everything is going a bit better for everyone else cycling at the moment.

Jx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am really hoping for some good news soon.  I think we all need some.

Jed, I am so sorry to hear there are only 2 follies.  Who knows why these things happen?  I hope the nurses had some positive news for you.

Linds, still thinking of you.

Holly, loads of love to you too.

Jilly, I hope the new job is going well, and you're behaving yourself. 

Linzi, nice to see you back, and I'm glad the stress is over.  You don't need it at the moment.

Lotusflower, I hope the stimming has started.  I know exactly what you mean about 2.  Going for blasts means that there is very little chance for us of more than 2.  I hope that this cycle is yours.

Murtle, how did Bristol go?  Interesting and informative I hope.  Here's to you being able to move on soon.

Rachel, I hope the stimming is going well.  How are you feeling?

Hi to Candy, Struthie, Jess, Sarahjj, Sair, Kelly and of course anyone I have missed.

OK, so ET was today.  Had 2 put back.  Yet again they didn't quite make it to blastocyst stage.  This is what has been happening last 3 cycles, and the consultant thinks there is a problem with 'cleavage'- going on to the blastocyst stage.  So, we still had 2 put back in the hope that I'm a better media than the lab.

So, then after I came home I had a call from the clinic.  They weren't going to freeze any of the others today, and check them again tomorrow.  It looked like we may have nothing to freeze again.  So, then our consultant intervened, and they froze 3.  3 that were at the stage just before blastocyst.  Apparently some research to suggest that if you freeze them at this stage, you can still successfully thaw, and then reculture for another 2 days.  Day 7 transfer of blastocyst hopefully if this kind of thing works.

Confusing I know.  Back to the present cycle. Now for the real bit- of course not feeling all that optimistic, but have to hold on to that little bit of hope.  So, I am on the couch now, and spent 2 hours crying for no really good reason.  Over it now though.

Sorry for bringing more not fantastic news.  Please, pleae let us have some great news on here soon.

By the way, thanks very much Jilly for the great ticker instructions.  Thanks to you, I too have one now.

Love to all
Jodi


----------



## nugget (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Jodi and this thread!

I don't really belong here - but can't sleep and saw you're post just now. Just wanted to say how much I admire your perseverance and braveness. Well done for going through all this. I really admire you.
You have my very best wishes that this really will be "the one" for you. 

  
nugget
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Linds - I wanted to say I am so, so sorry this has happened to you again.  It seems too unfair for words.    

Jo - You must be really disappointed, but hang on in there.  I really hope they don't have to cancel the cycle.       

Jodi - Great to hear that e/t went well.  I think crying is understandable though - we put ourselves through so much.Sending those embies loads of       to snuggle in tight for a long stay.  Are you still doing the acupuncture?

Holly - This seems so unfair that you are still stuck in this awful limboland.  I really pray that you can move on soon.   

Lotusflower - Hurray for the witch's arrival!  Hope the injections are going okay and that the house move is proving a useful distraction.

Jilly - Are you good to go and now downregging?  Hope all is on track...................

Linzi -        for FET

Erica, Candy, Struthie, Murtle, Lilly and anyone else not mentioned - lots of   to you all

I am now on day 3 of stimms and I think all is going well other than the fact I can't now sleep at night and am lying there convinced I can feel my ovaries working overtime (and that each ovary has at least 30 follicles!)!!!  I must admit I was lying there last night thinking about the horrible time so many on this board have been through recently and wondering when the fertility gods were going to start smiling on the people on here...........hopefully they will decide that as of 18.01.07 this is going to be a good year!

I'm off out to lunch now - really no-one should have let me work for myself - I'm far too irresponsible/lacking in commitment!

Love to all

Rachel xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wanted to pop on and to send loads of    to Linds... og honey... why does this keep happening to everyone. I'm so sorry , looks after yourself xxxxxxxxx

Love to everyone else in here.... ta for the kind words about my mum, am ok at the moment, just keeping busy till the op in a couple of weeks. 

Was gonna be joining you all soon, but not sure now... still don't feel 'ready' xxx

Love to you all xxxxx

PS Jodie, cry all you want honey... it always makes you feel better xxxx

PPS Rachel.... lunch at 10.00   lol xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Starr,

I just wanted to send all my love and best wishes to you and your Mum.  Life seems so unfair at times, but your Mum sounds like an amazing lady.

                             
to your family.

Love Jodi


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for ticker 101 lessons Jilly-will get one soon.

Jed - you must be so disappointed but all is not lost and you still have 2 follicles and you may grow some more-bodies do funny things.

Jodi - sorry about the blasts not co-operating...maybe they will be better in your tum!

Starr - wishing your Mom and you lot's of strength.

Rachel - think I would be even worse than you - sneaking off to watch E News or something silly like that all the time.

Ah Linzi - glad you didn't get the job (and I mean that in the nicest way!) so you don't have extra worries now.

I am waiting for my blood results this afternoon to see if I can even start so my fate is undecided.  I hope I'm not going to add to the misery on the board by not even being allowed to start but, hey ho, what can I do.
Bloody heating keeps playing up (noooo, not the heating-can't live without it) so I am very annoyed at the moment!

Hi to all


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

You Go Jilly.... It's all *got * to get better !!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jilly - I second that!!

                                

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Brilliant news that you have started Jilly.

The timing of sniffing/injections is a bit of a nightmare!  I had to do my sniffing in Pizza Express last night - made me feel very dodgy, snorting in the loos!  I did at least wait til I was home to shoot up with the old puregon...........

Sending you loads of        

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jilly - 2 times daily (both nostrils) when down regging only, still 2 times daily whilst stimming but only 1 nostril each time, so half the amount........................I'm not very good at it though - most seems to go straight down my throat!!

R x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Shot Jilly - we need some luck on here!  I just did my ticker and realised that it's exactly the same as yours-I didn't copy you, promise!

Bloods are fine so I am A for away-go in for another blood test tomorrow and to collect drugs. 

Can I ask...why are some ladies on the long protocol?  I always thought that over the age of 35 they only put you on the short protocol?  Why don't I have to d/r first?


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Jilly - you're such a love!    Thanks to both you and Rachel for the follie dance, I think all those   vibes have just got to help  
The clinic haven't increased my dose as they have said my estrogen levels are fine and they are just hoping that more pop up for my next scan on Monday (which will be day 11).  So....fingers crossed!   Great news that you're off and running with your downregging, hoping you don't get too many nasty side effects and that you get the news you want on 2 Feb so you can start stimming.

Rachel - hoping that your stimms are going well and you are growing lots of juicy follies!  When is your first scan?

Jodi - so sorry to hear that you're little embies didn't quite make it to blast but there's every chance that they will continue to develop now that they are in their natural home and am hoping like mad that they snuggle in and stay put.  I think we all shed a few tears going through this process as there is so much stress and hope and expectation involved.  Make sure you rest up and take it easy over the next week or so.

Holly - am thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Lotusflower - good luck with your stimming!

Big hello to Murtle, Starr, Linds, and everyone else!

Jx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jed - so hoping that those follie dances have done the trick and they're bursting out all over.  It IS early days and everything is positve -       HOPE & FAITH and 

Jodi - have pm'd you darlin but you hang in there and think ONLY positive things, you have so much good to focus on and know those little beauties will be doing brilliantly now they are back with you       

Jilly - yay you little sniffer you!  Go girl   and you're right, things are gonna get a whole lot better here so listen everyone - think only positive thoughts         Hope jobs going well hunny 

Linds - so so sorry to read your news     I know the pain and bewilderment... it's heart breaking.  Thinking of you very much.

Lotus - hi hunny, glad to hear you're set to go and you're sniffing!  Each clinic operates differently independent in terms of ages, conditions etc.  Both clinics here and the UK start with one type and observe how things go and look at changing things if need be a second time....  I don't think there are any hard and fast rules with any of this stuff...  

Rachel - you too darlin.  Did have a titter imaging you with your 'gear' at Pizza Express    All sounding good 

Hi Linzi - sounds like it's one of those 'things happen for a reason' type situation... Hope so  

Hey Murtle - hope you are doing ok  

Lilly - think you might be off on your big trek and really hoping you haven't been caught in the terrible weather I hear the UK is getting  

Misky - hey poppet - hope those trees are needing too much watering and that you are ok  

No one will believe me when I say that my HCG is still going up - albeit slowly but it is.....  Apparently this is hugely uncommon but the saga continues.... I'm really starting to struggle now.  I'm tired and emotional.  I don't know what to think.  I have to have another blood test on Tuesday and if it still rising then a scan on Weds.  The cons hopes that because my progesterone is now quite low that things are going to happen naturally but we just have to keep waiting.....  

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Jilly - Congrats on your job and really glad that they are being good about time off. Pleased that D/R has started for you. Hope it is going OK

Jodi - As Holly says, only positive thoughts. I hope that you are a 'better media' and those two littl'ens are snuggling down for a good while    . 

Jed - What poop, you have done so much work and feeling good and then be told they may cancel. I hope that there are loads more fat little (or perhaps not so little) follies waiting to be seen on your next scan     . 

Rachael - I laughed at your snorting in the loos! Brings back memories of taking my injections into a restaurant loo when DH was adamant we went out for dinner. Only problem was the restaurant was quite so it was rather obvious that I spent a wee while in there!  Hope your feeling good now you've started stimming.  

Murtle - found a corkscrew yet? Did have a wee giggle. Hope you are good  . 

Erika - Fab weight loss. My goodness you are good.

Lotus - pleased that AF has started for you sweets and hope that you don't get too stressed leading up to this tx. Small chunks at a time ah! Hope the heating has sorted itself out. That would be the last think you need!

Linzi - All the best for starting your FET on Sunday, fingers crossed for you. 

Starr - Thoughts with you and your mum. It makes sense that you do not feel ready - take care of you  . 

Holly - My trees still need watering, but there is not a lot of sunshine to compenstate. I can not believe what is happening for you at the moment!! Thinking of you loads and sending tons of strength  .

Very little happening in my world. Not able to motivate myself into anything and have a lot that needs doing, so must go and attempt some of that - including watering my tress! 

Take care
M x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Oh Holly - when will it all end?   

Jed - all the best for Monday.  

Misky - good that you have lot's to keep you busy...just a matter of knuckling down and doing it!  Easier said than done.

I'm still not 100% sure if I'm starting because they still have to check my Rubella immunity which I will know this afternoon.  It really makes me cross because I had to wait a month in October to have the shot and then they went ahead with IVF as I was told a month for the Rubella immunity to build up was fine and now, all of a sudden, they want to check it.  Why could they do it then but not now?  I will be really upset if I can't start because of this as my FSH levels are really good this time.  Why can it never be simple?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm with Jilly, no pressure on you girls doing tx at the moment but you ARE going to turn this thread around & give the rest of us the best possible news & reasons to be positive.

                for you all.

Rachel - First of all what of Jilly's did you second? Not me having 395½lb to go I hope  Glad you appreciated my chip treat, did I not mention the mini eggs I had for dessert  My aim is to make "weigh night" a pleasurable experience & so far it has been! Excellent news that you've start stimming, lots of  for your scan on Monday & I'm sure that nasty cyst won't interfere with things  
Lotus - Oh  the drugs really do mess your system up don't they. So pleased that AF has arrived & good luck for blood results hope you get the go ahead to start your ICSI cycle  Moving house too, OMG you've got a lot on your plate haven't you hun. You know the saying new home, new baby. By the way I'm over 35 (ask Jilly  ) & have done long protocol with all 3 cycles, I think all clinics vary.
Jilly - Cap still on    there really isn't any hope for you is there! Love the fact that you have to disappear for a quick sniff. Ticker?  Sending you bucket loads of    for your 1st scan on the 2nd & ec on/around Valentines Day, what a treat! So you've done your first week as a working girl Dolly (as in Parton working 9 to 5 la la la la in case you don't get it  ) how was it?
Holly - I'm so sorry that you are still stuck in limbo land    it's so very hard there. What you are going through is emotionally draining enough without you not being able to move on, make plans or have closure. Of course you are exhausted sweetheart. I really hope that your answers are coming in the next few days so that you & DH know one way or another, my heart goes out to you both  Just because you asked little Fred is ok thank you, just getting very old (no not like me Jilly  ) 
JED - Sorry to hear that you were disappointed with your scan but hey 2 follies are 2 follies   Hoping you get positive news from the nurse & a bit of a growth spurt to help you along. Here's a little follie dance for you......
[fly]         [/fly] 
And your moving house at the same time blimey you've got your hands full, wishing you lots of luck.
Linzi - Lots of       for your FET I guess you're d/r at the moment. Can't wait to follow your progress, please pass on tips as I will be doing FET in the next few months. 
Murtle - Hope your appt at Bristol went well   & left you feel positive & raring to go. Also hope you sorted your corkscrew situation, can't imagine you'd want to share again  
Jodi - 2 transferred & 3 frozen at the stage just before blasts sounds fab to me    Well done you & take it easy on your 2ww. You're bound to get upset now & again your emotions are all over the place & go from one extreme to another when you are doing tx. Lots of      for your 2 little embies I'm sure they are snuggling in nicely as we "speak". Love the new ticker by the way.
Starr - We will be here waiting for you when you are ready sweetheart & totally understand that the time is not right for you  Lots more     for you, your mom & nearest & dearest. 
Misky - I know what you mean about motivation, I've only found mine the last week due to my expanding flesh coloured rubber ring that I seem to be wearing  I rejoin the gym next week, my 6 weeks since going into hospital was up yesterday so no more excuses from me.
Lilly - You've gone AWOL again  Hope it's not that walking holiday you mentioned, the weather is awful at the moment.

Love to all & have a great weekend,

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for all your kind words girls.  I've had some bloods done and my hormone levels are still rising which means I feel very pregnant (nauseaus, sore boobs etc) but with no baby!  Trying to look to the future. Being refered to St Marys Recurrent Miscariage Clinic for investigations. We have some frozen embryos but I don't want to use them until we get some answers. We're partly still hopeful that one day things will work but in the same breath we're starting to consider the adoption route.  It's all a bit crazy in our heads at the mo. 

Thank you so much for your kind words...I always feel that I take too much from this site and never give enough back!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh Linds, life is so cruel.  I hope that everything sorts itself out soon so you don't have to keep going through this.     All my love to you                       

Holly, I cannot believe this is still going. I am not surprised you're tired and emotional. How I hope that everything is being sorted out for you.  This is just getting crazy, and I'm sure that you feel like that many times over. Good luck this week, and I hope you get the answers you so deserve.                     

Jed, how are you fairing?  I hope you're taking care of those follies, and that the next round of tests brings better news.  Always remember though that it only takes 1.                       

Starr, I hope all is well with you and your family.  Your Mum sounds like an amazing lady.          

Jilly, I hope the sniffing is going well, and you've found some more private spots over the weekend.            at your toilet story.  You have to become imaginative with IVF don't you?

Erika, I hope you've had a great weekend, and are behaving yourself.   I hope the next weigh in goes well.

Murtle, how did Bristol go?  Did it sound any good?

Lily, I hope you're OK.

Linzi, good luck for the FET.

Rachel, I hope the stimms are going well.                     

Lotusflower, I hope they've managed to sort out the Rubella immunity.  Doesn't it always make you wonder why these things come up at the last minute?

Misky, I hope your world continues along in a calm way.

I am fine.  No real news.  For the first day after ET I got to spend the whole day on the couch.  The next day was a crazy work day though, so I wasn't thrilled about that.  I've also had a few little cramps, but accu yesterday sorted that out. So, all in all, feeling a lot better today.  Getting nervous of course, but I'm doing what I can, and can't really do a lot more, unless of course anyone has any suggestions.

I hope you're all well, and have a great week.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jo - Good luck for your scan tomorrow - I hope all goes well.

Jodi -       .  Sounds as though you are doing all the right things to me, especially the acupuncture which I really believe in

Jilly - happy sniffing!  Hope you are feeling okay.


I'm off for a day 7 scan tomorrow - I'm feeling a bit nervous but hopefully all will be well.  I have my IVIG "infusion" on Tuesday as well which will be a bit strange - a nurse comes around to the house and sits with you for 4 hours or so whilst you are attached to the drip.  Sometimes this whole IVF thing seems very surreal!

Better go now, but big hellos to all not mentioned - Linds, Holly, Erica, Lotusflower, Misky, Murtle, Lily, Starr and anyone I've rudely forgotten

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bristol Murtle, have I missed something ? ... thought up that excuse yet  

Oh bless you Jilly being all lovey, long may it continue, maybe thats how you will be when in the menopause, all I can say is lucky DH !!!

Rachel, I am with you on the surreal bit, at least you are at homefor it.

Jodi   

Erica, love your positivity xx

Linds, feel for you, really I do, hope you get some answers soon xxx

Holly   

Run out of time, my bed is calling, had a manic weekend, down in somerset and an early riser, sweet dreams all Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jilly - That's just how I felt when downregging - do you think we've been doing it right........??!!!  Yes, the IVIG is for immune issues and I'll be having heparin too.

Candy - I knew I had forgotten someone v. important in my earlier post!!!  

Rachel xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Holly - you poor thing, you need answers and you need them now - enough of this waiting!  When do you go in for your next blood test?

Lotusflower - hope the rubella immunity test came back ok and you've been able to start!

Linds - good idea to try to get answers before using your frozen embies, that's what I did after my 4th failed cycle, I faxed my Dr a big list of questions 2 days before our appt so he could do his research and find us answers before we went to see him.  Otherwise its all too easy to fob us off.  I hope you manage to do the same.

Jodi - glad you're feeling a bit better about things, I find acupuncutre is really good for relaxing and making you feel a bit more positive about the world.  The only other tip that I can offer is that my acupuncturist told me to soak my feet in warm water every night, before and after transfer as it helps circulation (including circulation in the uterus).

Raches - how did your day 7 scan go mate?

Jilly - good on you for feeling so happy (amongst other things  ) whilst downregging, I'm sure it will stand you in good stead for when you start stimming, surely our eggs have to pick up  on all the positive happy vibes?

As for me, well I had my day 11 scan this morning and things are looking much better!  I now have 15 follicles in total, 7 of which look like they will be the right size in a couple of days (the rest all look too small).  So that's a big improvement on the 2 that we had at the first scan!  I reckon it was your follie dance Jilly    EC looks like Friday but that's going to be a bit of a nightmare as we are moving house that day and I've got movers coming around at 7.30am that morning!  I guess dh will have to stay with the movers and I will have to go to EC by myself (we are using a frozen sample anyway as we wern't sure that he would be here as he travels with work so much).  But then instead of resting, I will have to come home and unpack boxes (I won't be able to resist!).  Oh well, not much I can do about that - and I shouldn't complain because it looked like we might have had to cancel the cycle at one stage.

Anyway, big hello to Misky, Erika, Candy, Murtle, Starr and everyone else!

Jx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

We have snow!!  It's lovely-so pretty and I'm sitting next to a lovely fire made by yours truly so am very happy, indeed.  Day 4 of injections (yep, Rubella was fine) so hopefully lot's is happening down there.

Erika - had to   at the flesh-coloured rubber ring...I have one too!  Must have bought them at the same shop.  It's good for the injections though!

Jodi - sounds like you're doing everything you possibly can-just treat yourself well and rest and you seem to be doing that so it has to be good!  Only 6 days to go.....here's hoping.  

Rachel - good luck for scan and the IVIG...gosh, you are brave...don't think I could handle a drip for 4 hours.

Jilly - wow, sounds fab...can I have what you're taking.  Sure it's not Prozac? 

Jed - EC and moving on the same day sounds very hectic.   Told you the follies would sprout and surprise you. 

Think my scan/blood will only be Thurs and (all being well) EC on 30th.  I have to pay for this cycle (last one was our one and only NHS handout) so DH has given me the payment in cash so I have these 3 wads of notes in an envelope (feel like a crack dealer) so on Thursday when I go to the clinic with my stash I'm going to say to the receptionist when I hand it over.."I'd like to buy a baby please"...don't think she'll be impressed. 

Hi to Misky, Struthie, Candy, Linds, Holly, Starr, Murtle, Lilly, Linzi and all I've lost track of
xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jed, Wow! What a fantastic turn around.  I agree with your faith in the acupuncture.  It always makes me calmer in any case.

Jilly, glad the d/r has a positive effect.    I'm sure DH is not unhappy.  They very rarely are unhappy about that kind of side effect.

Just about to go shopping, so a short update.

Started spotting this morning.  Just a tiny bit, so now: is it implantation bleeding?  Is it the beginning of the end?
Who knows? Now only time will tell.         That's me thinking positively.

Back again later.
Love Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lotus - Great to hear that it's all systems go     wishing you lots of luck this cycle & the 30th isn't far away is it. All that cash in your hands   when you pay for your baby could you please order me one, delivery any time   
Linds -  sounds like you're doing very well. Thinking of you, it's hard isn't it but we are always here.
Jodi - It's weigh night tonight, so chip shop here I come  & Cadburys mini eggs for dessert  Please don't worry about your slight bleed, it does sound like implantation to me so stay positive & rest. Here's some more vibes to keep you going                                                                  
Rachel - Sending you lots of   for your scan today, I'm sure everything is fine & going to plan. Good luck for your IVIG Infusion tomorrow too, doesn't sound like the loveliest experience but worth it.
Candy - Sorry about your weekend   have replied on the other thread.  
JED - Fantastic news about your follies   our dances must have worked. It's all sounding good, lots of      for potential ec on Friday & I'm with Jilly    unpacking after ec until you have rested & made sure you feel ok. Some women feel ok after ec, others take a little longer to recover please don't put yourself under pressure. Remember the unpacking will wait for you!
Jilly -   think you'd better send me some of your drugs down mate, I haven't got my urge back yet! Poor old DH bet he keeps hiding in the pub! I guess you've managed to remember to take the cap off then   

Big    to all not mentioned,

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Erica - hope you have lost lots of weight so can enjoy your chips and mini eggs treats!    I definitely admire your approach to weightwatchers

Jo - Wow!  From 2 to 15 - that's brilliant news.  Were they all hiding last time?!

Jodi - Definitely sounds like a possible implantation bleed to me and I really hope this is the case.  Sending you loads and loads of           .  These last few days of the 2ww are just the worst aren't they?

lotusflower - You're catching me up!!!   at you buying a baby with your wad of cash.  I'm guessing my e/c will be 28th/29th of Jan (although clinic won't give me any clues at this point as they say it is too early to tell)

Jilly - I bet DH is walking around with a big grin on his face isn't he?!  Long may the effects of downregging continue!

Candy - Sorry about your awful weekend - she doesn't sound the best of friends - what a horrible thing to do to you. 

Linds - Thinking of you at this horrible time.  I hope you are doing okay  

Starr - I don't blame you for wanting to wait a bit before jumping back into treatment.  I hope you and your family are all coping okay.

Misky - Hope all is good down under

Holly - Thinking of you, as ever  

Well, as for me, my scan went well today.  Cyst still there but the follies have grown around it so no-one seems too worried.  18 follies in total all around the 10mm mark - just waiting for a phone call to see if I have to reduce my puregon dosage.  It's all beginning to seem just a bit more real now.................!

I'll come back tomorrow and let you know just how weird (or not) the whole IVIG experience was.

Love to all, including all those not mentioned

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, I think that this maybe my last major post on this thread as fingers crossed we won't be having any IVF, of course I will be still looking on for the good news but not being a regular poster.

Mini eggs Erica, yummy yum

Wow Rachel 18 follies, you go girl !!

Jodi, praying its implantation spotting ++++++

Jed, glad they have found some more follies hiding away 

Murtle    still not heard that excuse 

Thanks to everyone who has wished me luck and asked about my treatment, we were starting in December, but to our amazement and joy, I fell pregnant naturally and tested in November, at the same time, we had a run of very sad news and I just haven't felt it right to post, that said I have hardly told anyone in real life either.... as just can't quite believe my luck, I know that I have had this handed to me on a plate and if I could hand each and everyone one of you a plate or two, you know I would, so please let this be a start of really good news on thread, stemmed on from Erica's positive campaign.

All my love and babydust, praying that each and everyone of you gets that elusive good news soon, Candy xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG Candy - Congratulations so pleased for you and DH. Was only popping on to see how everyone was getting on.

I am so excited for you.

*CONGRATULATIONS​*


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Candy - That is FANTASTIC news!!  I'm so pleased for you an dof course we all share in your joy.

Wishing you all the very best for the months ahead

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Candy

Fanbloomintastic news hunny.Can totally understand why you have not told anyone but I am so glad you have chooden to tell us mad lot.Well done on getting a lovely BFP naturally hunny,chuffed to bitd for you 

Kelly


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow Candy - huge congratulations!!!!!  You and dh must be over the moon!  I think this is just the news we need to start a run of good luck on this thread.  Really really happy for you!!

Rachel -  Good news about all your follies, sounds like you'll get lots of good eggs from that bumper crop!

Jilly - thanks so much for your follie dance - they really seem to be doing the trick!  Don't worry, lots of follie dances coming your way too when you start stimming!

Lotusflower - made me laugh to think of you 'going into buy a baby'   - I tell you with all the money we've all spent on this we should have at least 2 of them by now!

Jodi - Gosh that's exciting - sounds like implantation bleeding to me, surely its too early for anything else!  I have a good feeling about this one for you - sending you lots of    

As for me, well I've got to go in for another scan tomorrow and I think I'll probably be told to take my trigger shot tomorrow night.  Bad news is our car broke down over the weekend and is costing us $1200 to fix - just what we need right in the middle of a cycle and in the middle of moving house.  Oh well - these things happen - serves us right for not getting it serviced for over 18 months!

Anyway, good luck to all those cycling and big hello to Ericka, Holly, Murtle, Starr, Linds, Linzi and anyone else I haven't mentioned.

Jx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow Candy,

That is the most fantastic news. I am so pleased for you.             

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.

Lots of love
Jodi

P.S. Looks like normal AF on it's way for me.  Oh well!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Jodi - no please don't give up yet....!!  I know it's hard to think   when you know your body so well, but there is still a chance it's going to be ok and we have to believe that                 

Linds -  It's unfair and there are no words for the sense of loss   I hope you get your much needed answers and think it's a v good idea to be seeking them before next steps.  Happier days ahead I hope they won't be long in coming.

Jed - absolutely thrilled that your have turned the corner with lots of lovely follies!  What a result and just goes to show what a few more days can do - oh and of course Jilly's follie dancing    Heaps of       for EC and please don't do any unpacking!!!  It's so important at the early stages to rest and you know, you can have a new tidy house any time, but this is your chance to really make a difference    I know I would be just like you too.... but keep those eyes on the prize!!!

Jilly - you so make me laugh.  You go girl!!  Am sure it's cos you're not going to feel like it in the early months of pg your body wants all it can get now!!  

Candy - as you know am absolutely thrilled by your news and as I've said it's just the news we want and need right now!  So proud of you and happy that you've done it all on your own  for your thoughtfulness too.

Rachel - yipeeeeeeee  you're doing so well - 18 follies and all looking good   Good luck with the IVIG - so hope it's not too hard making small talk with the nurse and the drip for 4 hours and look fwd to hearing all about it!!  Oooh and thanks for pm sweets  

Erica - how did the big weigh in go this week 

Lotus - how are you getting on hunny?  All ok?  Not long now until your scan so here's some     for that and a week today hopefully untl ec      Snow sounds beautiful!

Had a pm from a lovely ffer who has helped me understand what's going on and am now feeling calmer and can anticipate what will probably happen next.  Doesn't seem as overwhelming now, such a relief.  Basically my body still thinks it's pg so HCG is still going up even though I have miscarried.  Or, remains of the placenta can continue to grow or it can be that those remains can turn cancerous, but it's not that!!!  I had another test today and it hasn't risen but it's still hovering, so have to go for a scan on Friday.  I may then have a D&C and a laporoscopy depending on outcome of the scan.....  

 to all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Wow Candy, I still can't get over your fantastic news. That is such a great thing to happen. I'm so pleased for you.

Holly, I am glad VIL's message helped. I hope you get the answers you so deserve on Friday. Will pm you after I have finished this.

Jed, good luck for EC. All sounding fab now! Make sure you do absolutely *no* work afterwards OK!            

Rachel, all the best for those follies. Keep 'em growing!

Jilly, I hope the d/r is continuing with the good vibes!        

Erika, I hope WW is doing it's trick (and hope you're allowing every point worth of treats you can). 

Linds, how are you going sweet?       

Lotusflower, I hope those 3 words are very carefully chosen, and that you get that baby you so deserve.         

Murtle, how are you? I hope all is OK with you.

To everyone I send my love.
As for me, well, small amount of spotting again today, a little more than yesterday, and I have to say this is pretty typical of how AF usually starts. Even through the Progesterone my body always knows what it wants to do.         

The Chinese accu guy says not to give up hope, and of course I don't want to, but my heart is starting to ache all over again. 
I just can't help it, it's that terribly logic part of my brain that always kicks in. I was on-call last night as well, and didn't sleep well, so tired and emotional I guess.

You know what, while I'm complaining! It's one of my favourite days this Friday- Australia Day! Fireworks, friends and guess who has to work tending drunks!!! 
As well, I know you don't want to hear my work stories, but I have to b....ch about this! I saw a woman today, pregnant with baby no.7. IV Heroin addict with endocarditis (bacterial infection in the heart). Shooting up every day, discharging herself from hospital every day to do it. Now having pregnancy ended! I could have cried at her selfishness, but also because she is so unfortunate.

Sorry everybody, I try to keep work off the boards, but sometimes it gets to me.

Bye for now
Grumpy old Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Jed – I am sorry to have not been around to change the list to keep everyone informed of your progress, good luck for the rest of your 2ww  

RachelB – Again I am sorry to have not been here to change the list to follow your progress  

ERIKA – Hi hun, how are you doing?  
You asked when my birthday is.... well it is on Friday, we are going away for a weeks walking holiday on Saturday. I can’t wait! 

Jellyhead – Your boys look scrummy!!! Good to see you posting here  

Murtle – Thanks for the better weather wishes! I think I am going to need them!
How is everything with you?  Oh my IVF cycle is NHS. Hoping everything goes to plan!  

Holly – hun I feel for you and your dh. You have been through so much. I cant believe life can be so dam cruel some times 

Linds – I am sending you the warmest hugs I can muster, It is just so unfair 

Star – Sending you and your mum huge hugs and positive thoughts  

Candy – Congratulations hun, that is just great news!  

Girls I am once again sorry for being awol. My grandad died on 12th January, it was his funeral today. We were very close and it has hit me hard. I know it was for the best as he had so much pain and suffering in the last 12 months of his life but it dose not stop it being a shock and me missing him so much 

I am off to update the list the best I can at the moment, if I get you wrong, im sorry and just send me a quick pm and i will correct it.

I am off on holiday on Saturday so wont be around for a week, hopefully after that I will be back to the old me!


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
Just a quick one as I'm rushing like mad to get things finished before I go off on leave tomorrow.  Just wanted to quickly post an update that EC will be on Friday and scan this morning still showed about 15 follies, 7 of which are the right size so trigger shot tonight.  I'm on leave for 11 days from tomorrow to move house so I won't have access to a PC but I will pop on with an update once i get back to work (by which time I should hopefully be on the 2ww!).

Good luck to everyone who's currently stimming and downregging and also got my fingers crossed for you Jodi!

Jx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wow Candy-great news, what an achievement!

Jed-that's ****ty about the car but your good follie results has offset that....good luck for the EC Friday and the move.  When you are back online hopefully it will be good news.  

Lilly-sorry about your news...hope you're starting to feel a little bit better.

Jodi-I am still holding out for good news your end..?  

Holly-you must be so drained....take it easy and be good to yourself.

Jillypops-glad the drugs are agreeing with you! 

Nothing to report here-I have the CD9 scan tomorrow and am feeling rather nervous about it as the last time I wasn't responding too well and there weren't many follies.  I'm scared that will be the case again but what can I do.

Big hi to Erika, Misky, Rachel, Linzi and all.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy -     Congratulations to you & Mr Candy that is just the most fantastic news & like I said in my pm we are in desperate need of some! So thrilled for you  I really am & hoping you have a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond. I think you should do another ticker matey don't you?
Rachel - I lost 1½lb this week  so that's 6lb in 2 weeks so that's not so bad. Yep I had my treats & ate the whole bag of mini eggs  well it would have been rude not to! 18 follies is fab, well done you   & I hope the IVIG experience was ok & went well.
Lotus - Wishing you lots of  for your CD9 scan tomorrow, please don't think about your last cycle, that's in the past & this is a whole new experience. My follies were always way too small on CD9 but I always had a growth spurt after & went on to have great ec's so stay positive, there's lots of time to grow   
Jodi - Oh  I still have some treats but only if I've saved my points (except for Monday when anything goes!) Listen you     I know it's hard to stay positive hun but it really isn't anywhere near over. So many women get AF type symptoms but go on to get BFP's so please believe it can happen, it will happen   faith, hope, belief & trust (don't you think Miss Holly!) Hope you have a fab day on Friday 
Linzi - Hope your FET cycle is going to plan   
Holly - I'm so pleased to hear that someone has been able to help you understand what is going on & to put your mind at ease a little   It's good to know you feel calmer & are more aware of what to expect. I'm so very sorry that this cycle has been so traumatic & drawn out  I hope that the scan on Friday answers some questions & brings you closer to closure & enables you to move on. Still thinking of you & wishing I could help  
Murtle - Blimey are you still in Bristol?  Is there something great there that we all need to know about  
JED - Ah great news my lovely, wishing you all the very best for ec on Friday     sounds like a very exciting day all round! And remember  unpacking young lady! 15 follies is great & the smaller ones will grow by Friday too. Sorry about the car, what a pain in the 
Linds - Thinking of you 
Lilly - Ah there you are!  Blimey we are going to be a busy lot on Friday aren't we, Australia Day, JED's ec & your birthday  Hope you have a lovely week away & get spoilt something rotten. So sorry to hear about your grandad even when you know it's for the best it doesn't make it any easier or stop the hurt  Take care you.
Jilly - Your cycle is going to plan mate  & all looking great so far   Bet DH is relieved that AF has arrived at least he can rest for a few days now. Funny how your s/e are different to everyone else's, what does that tell you  Stims next Friday wohoo, blimey what's going to happen to you then? Guess you won't be posting, you'll probably have DH strapped to the bed! My new friend is very well thank you & overjoyed to have found me, just like you!

Hello  Starr, Misky, Moomin & everyone else.

Not a lot happening with me. I've waited 7 weeks for  & it finally arrived yesterday & is giving me a tough time but I was expecting that. A tiny bit of me hoped for a miracle  you'd think I'd learn my lesson by now but I can't help hoping  My throat & ear infection is easing as antibiotics are starting to work now & doctor gave me painkillers for AF so that's ok.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope all is good with all the IUI/IVF girls.

Erica - 6lb in 2 weeks sounds fantastic to me!  You fully deserve chips, mini eggs and anything else you can get your hands on.  Hope you feel better soon and that AF isn't too awful.

Jo - Lots of        for egg collection and the 2ww

Holly - I am really glad you are feeling a little calmer and easier about everything that is happening and hope Friday gives you some clearer answers.

Jodi - I really hope that the spotting turns out to have been a good sign and that this is the one.         

Lilly - I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandad but hope you get to enjoy your birthday and have  a great week away.

Jilly - Hope you're still feeling in tip-top form!

Lotusflower - Good luck for scan tomorrow.  I hope it shows lots of lovely follies.

Murtle - Where have you gone?  I hope all is okay and that appointment in Bristol went well.

A big hello to everyone else - Linds, Linzi, Candy, Kelly, Struthie,  Starr and Misky.


As you can see I am still alive and survived the IVIG "adventure"!!  It was all fine - very surreal having a nurse here for 4 hours and having a drip set up by my armchair, but we chatted and watched crap TV and - touch wood - I haven't had any side effects at all.  Let's just hope it does the business!!

I had another scan today and all was fine - about 8-10 follies are racing ahead of the others and they think e/c will probably be Monday.

Off to Tescos now - what fun!!

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

hi Ladies

Sorry for going awol - so much seems to have happened. DH is constant dayshift at the moment and trying to pry him away from the computer is not easy .  I have had my D/r on sunday so just waiting for AF to come so we can move on to the next stage.

Rachel B - Good luck for E/c 

Lotus flower - good luck for the scan 
Erica - Good luck with the weight loss and hope you feel better 
Holly - no words can express the heartache you must feel. Thinking of you and hoping things start to look up for you. 

Jodi - Good luck and stay positive. Sounds like you have had a hard time 

Lily - sorry you have had a hard time -enjoy the holiday! Happy birthday when it comes

Jo - good luck for E/c  
Candy - what wonderful news and congratulations
Linds - thinking of you

To jilly, murtle and everyone else I have missed out hope you are all well!

bye 
Linzi
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - All sounding good mate        8-10 follies racing ahead & ec pencilled in for Monday  Glad the IVIG adventure went well & that you haven't suffered any s/e. 
Linzi -   to DH for not sharing the computer! Glad d/r is going ok, hope   arrives soon so that you can move to the next stage.

Morning   everyone else, hope you are all ok & have a good day. Thought I'd nip on first thing as I usually run out of time. Back later, work to do   

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all,

Linds – I am so sorry to read your news   Why oh why does this keep happening to you. You really don’t deserve all this. I hope the mc clinic can give you some answers and hopefully stop it happening again to you. Thinking of you.

Lilly – I am so terribly sorry to hear the sad news about your granddad. I hope you get to enjoy your birthday at the weekend and have a wonderful break. You’ve well earned it after the horrible few months you’ve had.  

Holly – Good to see you feeling a bit calmer about everything. I am so glad VIL was able to help you. What she said makes sense. I was still clinging onto the possible chance of late implantation etc. So sorry it wasn’t to be.  

Rachel – Fingers crossed the IVIG does its thing. Looking good so far…nice number of follies. Good luck for Monday.      

Jodi – Stay positive sweetie.     I know easier said than done. Hoping its an implantation bleed. So know what you mean about the work situation. I have had to deal with 2 methadone patients getting pregnant. I just can’t understand how they can do all they do to their bodies and still manage to get pg whilst I don’t drink coffee, eat organic food, rarely drink, don’t smoke etc. Makes me mad.  

Jed – No unpacking for you Mrs. You’re under strict order from the ff  .  to your car. Good luck for ec tomorrow.

Misky – I hope your trees are thriving.     

Lotus – I hope the scan went well today and you had lots of lovely fat juicy follies.      

Erica – I wish I was still in Bristol  …had a fab time shopping before visiting the clinic then went for a lovely meal afterwards. Had such a nice day off with DH was a pity to come back to the grindstone. Well done with the weightloss.   I don’t think we will ever learn our lesson where   is concerned. If we don’t continue to believe in miracles we might as well give up and I’m not ready to give up yet and neither are you. Praying your miracle comes soon.  

Jilly          Lucky DH

Linzi –   to DH for hogging the pooter. Hope the d/r jab wasn’t too painful.

Candy – Huge congratulations.     I am so thrilled for you and so relieved you didn’t have to hop back onto the ivf rollercoaster. Well done sweetie. Let’s hope this is the start of a run of luck on this thread.

As for me…sorry I’ve been AWOL all week but my internet time has been used up researching all the queries and info from our visit to the new clinic. The open evening went really well. Had a half hour personal chat with the unit manager, then the tour and presentation and then a half hour chat with a consultant. Came away with lots of things to think about. They kept stressing that they were a conservative practice. I guess in response to that Panorama programme. I believe that I may be experiencing some immune issues but they will not go down that route at all. Although the cons did say they would give me steroids and suggested I started taking baby aspirin. She also suggested DHEA (so much for being conservative) and have been busy researching this but am not finding much hard evidence on it. Has anybody tried it?   She also listened carefully to my history and immediately said they would try different drugs…any one used Menopur?. ..also gave a number of options for ET which has been difficult in the past. Looks like we will be starting treatment in about 4-6 weeks now.

Lots to think about.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Murtle - not long to go until you start then!  It's good that you've had some varied opinions and been given the option of trying new/different things that could help.  Can't help you with the questions, though, sorry.

Rachel - follies looking good-all the best for Monday, may your dreams be realised!! 

Erika - AF sounds horrid but hopefully your body is starting to re-adjust and getting strong again for the next round.  By the way, love your diet methods...but they work so well done!  

Misky - how is your throat?  Hope you're feeling a bit better-good excuse for ice cream, though. 

Scan was fine today-definitely have 6 good ones and some other small ones there which may have a last-minute growth spurt like last time.  I'm hoping they do, anyway because I was wanting more than 6 to give this a chance of getting to embryo stage.  So, EC will be either Monday or Tuesday...might be the same day as Rachel.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello lovelies

Jodi - a gazillion                          for testing and all the  in the world to you!!

Lilly - will have missed you now but want you to know I'm so sorry that your special grandad passed away   I so hope he will find a special angel to send you soon so you can continue loving him in a new way.  Hope you have a great week away despite all the recent sadness.  Happy birthday too hunny  

Murtle - wow - so great to hear you're feeling really upbeat about the Bristol clinic!!  Sounds like despite them being 'conservative' you still have plenty of things you can do to address your concerns and great they're willing   Not long now hunny, you've been so patient - it's only right that now is your time and everything is going to go beautifully      Oooh and BTW - Molly took DHEA as did Peewee who had IUI and got a BFP.

Rachel -  you're doing brilliantly!!  Pleased to hear your surreal experience went well!!  Not long now hunny and keep those eyes on the prize.  Thinking of you    

Jed - I know you won't get this but I'm thinking of you      and sending a prayer up to whomever... "please god, make sure she does no unpacking"  

Lotus - hey you - what a star you've turned out to be!!  It must feel good knowing this cycle is so different from previously!!  Really got em crossed for good things      Lots of those for Monday!!

Jilly - all still going well?  feeling good?  Almost ready to bring on those stims now!!      for next steps!

Erica - hello lovely   haven't forgotten about you, you're still in my thoughts constantly. As Murtle says, gotta hang on to that hope, faith, trust and belief, miracles can and do happen and wish so much that they will happen for you   

Hey Misky - thinking of you loads too hun.  Hoping you're feeling better and focusing on good things happening soon    

News from Hollyland is that progesterone is still falling albeit slowly and bringing HCG down v slowly too.  I had a scan today which proved to be inconclusive yet again so still no ruling out ectopics and they're holding on to everything going naturally when AF arrives - they hope it will be soon - don't we all....  More bloods on Tuesday and review things again next Friday if need be.....  The cons commented more than once that I was doing remarkably well considering the situation.  Nice to be acknowledged but can't imagine that I'd feel any better if I was - less together   

xx's and huge  to all 
H


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

I did post yesterday, but sometimes when I do the little icon's I lose it - so will do a boring no icon post today and just imagine lots of colour. 

Erika - You sound like you are going great guns on the weight loss and gym front. I love the idea of chips and cream eggs after weighing in!! Can sympathise with the sore throat at the moment and hope that AF has settled down so you are starting to feel a bit better. That is a bit of a double whammy!

Lotus - sent you a PM and then read your post. So pleased you have all those little follies growing away in there. Hope there are a few more for you when you come to do EC next week (imagine a follie dance here). As Erika said, this is a whole new cycle so don't think of the negatives of the last. Only that they have learnt and moved forward and wonderful things are going to happen this time (positive reiki signs here).

Linds - I really hope that you are able to get the answers you need and deserve from the clinic. As Holly says, it makes sense to do it before you go on again. sending you loads of love and strength. 

Jodi - Completely understand work getting to you when you see things like that, even when you are not going through this process. When I am working with the children of the abusers I just want to wrap them in cotton wool and run away! Fingers crossed crossed crossed for you an testing  

Rachael - Really pleased your IVIG experience went well. 18 follies sounds good. Wishing you all the best for Monday and beyond!!

Jilly - Things are sounding really good in your world. Long may it continue!!!

JED - I hope that you are not unpacking, have your feet up and are relaxing. Hope is 'new house, new baby' for you!

Candy - Huge congratulations, I noticed that sneaky new ticker on the other thread. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months (there is less than 6 left!!) and beyond!

Holly - So glad that you have some info that makes sense to you and has relieved some of that anxiety! I hope things start to happen naturally very soon so that you can start to grieve, heal and move on. 

Lilly - I was so sorry to read about your granddad, tho you know they are no longer in pain, the loss is still really painful. sending you loads of love at this time. Hope you are away on your walking trip, having a wonderful birthday and really looking after yourself. 

Linzi - Sounds like you DH needs to learn the rules of good sharing!! Hope that your AF arrives very soon so you can get on with things. 

Murtle - As with Jodi, I understand how difficult it is to see parents that abuse their bodies, conceive and carry easily and then have beautiful children. I took Menopur in the second 'half' of my second cycle. 

Well, my throat is starting to feel a lot better, think the meds are starting to kick in, tho I really did not want to take anything leading up to next tx. I have my two nieces staying as my dad (my sister and children live with my folks) is just coming out of hospital after an op. Good news is he seems to be doing well and the two littel ones are coping well at aunties. We went to the museum today and then the park for a picnic. Such fun, I would love to be making these plans every school holidays!!

Take care
M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - Happy Birthday sweetheart    hope you have a great day & a lovely holiday, "see" you in a week.
JED - Sending you loads & loads of          for ec today, hope everything goes well. Can't wait to hear your news on Monday & remember  unpacking Mrs!
Lotus - Oh that's great news, didn't I tell you not to look back   Follies are coming along a treat & here's a little dance        just to help the smaller ones along. Lots of luck for ec Mon/Tue   
Holly - Ah lovely one     that thought is sent straight back to you. I have lots of FHB & T I can't help it & I know that we will share the miracle experience  It's just taking a while for ours to be delivered but hey how much are we going to appreciate it when it arrives. So sorry that you have got more appts next week I think your strength & courage through this whole experience has been truly amazing. 
Rachel - Hey you, I can't log on over the weekend so zillions of           for ec collection on Monday, I can't wait to hear how many you've got. The thread is starting to buzz again & it feels great!
Misky - Good to hear you are feeling better  that's a nasty bug that's going around. I feel much better thank you. Weigh night is treat night  so I'm emtremely good on all of the other days but let go after being weighed. It's a bit of a party really, but I'm the only one there   Hope you have lots of fun with your nieces & that your dad gets well soon   
Candy -     where's that new ticker?
Murtle - Ah there you are   So shopping in Bristol was good then, as was your appt. So pleased to hear that everything went well & that tx will start in 4-6 weeks    more good news for us all.  I'm not giving up, can't & won't just like you! I was on Menopur for my IVF & both ICSI cycles. 3 powders to 1 water & got 15,19 & 16 eggs respectively. If can help you in any way just let me know   
Jilly - I'm off to pm you now     I can't stand any more of your moaning  Hope you've had a better day at work today  & haven't been upsetting my yam yam neighbours!

Hi   to Linzi, Linds & anyone else I've rudely forgotten. Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Jodi - Thinking of you and really really hope this is going to be your turn.          

Jed/Jo - Sending you loads of           too - even though you probably won't get to read this.  

Holly - I'm so sorry this nightmare saga is dragging on and on.  Your consultant is right you are a very brave (and inspirational) person.

Erica - Have a good weekend too!!!  I think your words to Holly are very true - for some reason some of us just have to follow a much more winding and bumpy path to get to our own little miracle  - but FHB + T are definitely of great importance in the meantime!

Murtle - I'm glad that you liked Bristol - even if they were a little conservative.  And steroids do seem to do the trick for lots of women with immune problems.  (You could always self refer to someone like Mr ******* and have the immune tests done separately, which could tell you a) if immune issues are a concern for you and b) how you respond to steroids - just a suggestion).

Misky - Sounds as though you are having a great time with your nieces.  Hope your dad makes a good recovery.

Lilly - Happy Birthday!!     

Lotus - I think you are overtaking me!!!!!  Six sounds just fine to me.  I think having slightly less means your body can concentrate harder on the follies and they will all turn out to be extra high quality (hope that makes sense!!)

Jilly - How are things with you?  Have you worn DH out yet?!    I hope none of the nasty side effects of sniffing have kicked in.

Linzi - Good luck with moving on to the next stage.    


Things don't seem to be going quite so smoothly with me.  Had a scan and blood test today.  All looked well at the scan - some of the smaller follies have caught back up with the bigger ones so I now have about 15 at about 14mm, but they are not growing very fast so e/c probably won't be until Wednesday (which is fine, other than me being impatient!!).  However, I then had an answering machine message from the clinic to say my oestrogen levels were too high and I have to stop the puregon injections and go back in tomorrow for another blood test.  I'm hoping they are just being cautious as they have always had me down as an OHSS risk and that the follies will still grow ok for e/c next week.  Just don't feel quite as positive as I did, although I am sure this is just a little hiccup in the overall scheme of things.

Anyway, have a lovely weekend everyone.  One good thing is that I have convinced DH that 8.30am blood test tomorrow at the Lister is a good excuse for spending the day window shopping (we have no money left after tx!!!) in the Kings Road  (If nothing else I am very good at choosing clinics/specialists in great shoppping areas - first Marylebone High St and now Chelsea!!!  )

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everybody

Jed - hope everything went ok for you today.....enjoy your time off now. 

Rachel - why is it that the path is never smooth....some little obstacle always seems to get in the way but I'm sure it's just a hiccup, like you say.  You still have a good few days to go so I'm sure those little follies will be just fine.  Yes, I really am catching you up! 

Holly - hang in there...you definitely are an inspiration like Rachel says. 

Jodi - how are you?? 

Misky - hope your Dad is making a speedy recovery.  

DH back tomorrow after over 2 weeks so will be good to have him back - apart from the fact that the place will look like a tip after 5 minutes of him being here!  Men, got to love them.
Desperately trying to get my follies to grow so am doing lot's of hot water bottles and Tesco Carrot Cake slices (well, it may help!).

Anyway, take care everyone and have a great weekend.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Lotusflower

Carrot cake definitely recommended.............and peanut M&Ms ................and Green and Black's chocolate.     

But then again my follies aren't growing that well so maybe my diet is a little suspect!!!!

Emjoy having DH back!

Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies, not had chance to read all the news, just wanted to see how Murtle got on, not long till you will get started sounds like they are listening, which is good, will they do a trial et this time ? 

Don't know much about dhea, but I would have taken bay aspirin had my first IVf not worked, having read lots of positive stuff, my clinic said no evidence but couldn't hurt, so who knows, whose right, if it helps peace of mind, then I am all for it.

Jilly so glad the sniffing has been kind to you 

Love to all and thanks for all my lovely messages, hope I can be saying same to each and everyone of you soon     Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all,

Candy - Yes, they will definitely do a dummy et and she mentioned the possibility of going through the uterus wall ( a common procedure in Japan apparently). Have started taking baby aspirin already...I know I advised you against it but I am at the stage where I will try anything. The jury is still out on DHEA but looking more like I will take it.

Rachel - G&B choccie - good tip...shall start taking now   Hopefully your clinic are just being cautious esp. if you are a high risk for OHSS. Stay strong my lovely...you are doing so well so far.

JED - hope EC went well today. Hope you enjoyed the fireworks tonight.

Jodi -       

Holly - thinking of you. Hope you get some closure soon. You are being so brave and strong.  

Erica - Did you use menopur under the skin or into muscle. What I really want to know is did it hurt?

Misky - Hope you are feeling better soon.

Lotus - Good luck foe EC next week. Come on follies    

Lilly - Hope you had a smashing day today. Enjoy your holiday...you deserve it.

Sorry such a quick one but trying to get this finished before CBB starts again.

Have a wonderful weekend.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

ooh yes, Green and Blacks-a firm favourite.  All these awful things we have to do, hey? 

Murtle - I had Menopur for the IUI's...don't know if it was good or bad, though.
  They did sting a bit-bum injections(intramuscular)...have to say these ones for IVF are sooo much better but the needles are tinier so maybe that's why?


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thank you all so much for your wishes and thoughts, and of course the PM's.  They all mean so much to me, knowing that you all know exactly how it feels.

So, the bleeding became a lot worse over the last few days, and today's blood test confirmed a    This really was no surprise, but alwasy disappointing of course.

Feeling a bit numb at the moment, but no more than anyone else who's had bad news recently.

Good luck to all who are having treatment at the moment.  Please bring us good news!  Jed, I hope the EC went really well, and the move is over.

By the way, it is extremely hot here at the moment.  Making life and sleeping a little uncomfortable.      

Thanks again everyone.  I'm not going too far away, and will be back with more personals in the next day or so.

Love to you all, and sorry to start the year with not good news!
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

jodi I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh Jodie - so so sorry.....can't understand why it has to be this hard.  Please take care.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Erika - You are soundng so positive, it is great to read your posts. 

Holly - So hope that this bit is over for you soon. You have been so strong and brave! 

Lotus - your follies sound good, glad you are staying warm and did laugh abut the carrot cake. What is it Tesco's say - every little helps. Sounds good! Enjoy being with your DH. 

Racheal - I hope that the clinic was just being cautious and that you are still really full steam ahead! 

Jodi - So sorry t read of your BFN. sending you loads of hug and love. 

My throat is feeling a lot better tho I take my hat off to single mum's! I have had my two nieces to stay for the last four days, which has been fun. We have been off to the beach and riding on trams at the museum today. The little one loved that she got to ring the bell at the end! They had grumpy tired aunt tonight tho. Thanks to those that sent good wishes for my dad. He is good, at home and recovering.He's just very tired after the op.

Take care
M x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi

I am so so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked for you.  This whole IVf business just seems too unfair for words sometimes.  Take good care of yourselves   

Love Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

Me again!

Lotusflower - Do you know which day e/c is yet? If it's tomorrow then just wanted to send you loads and loads of        

I'm beginning to get a bit peed off and don't think I am ever going to get to egg collection!!  Ever since my oestrogen levels rose on Friday I have been off the stimms and going to the clinic for daily blood tests to see whether they have come down - yesterday they seemed to have levelled out so they assumed they would be back down again by today, but no, they have gone up from 12,000 to 18,000 and they need to be below 10,000 before they will arrange egg collection.  So back up to London again tomorrow for another blood test...................not sure what an oestrogen reducing dance is, but I think I need one!!!

Moan over............it just all seems too stressful sometimes............

Anyway, hopefully I will be back tomorrow feeling more positive and less full of oestrogen.  And I guess I should be pleased that the clinic are monitoring me so closely and looking after me.  Oh, and forgot to say - I now have 23 follicles (so perhaps the oestrogen levels are not surprising!)

Love to all

Rachel xxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Aah, thanks Rachel.  Yes, I am ripe and ready and have EC tomorrow morning...starting to get a bit edgy now but am more scared to receive the dreaded phone call on Tuesday morning to say none have fertilised-not sure how I will handle that but one must think positively and concentrate on one thing at a time.  (easier said than done).

Sorry about your oestrogen levels....it just never goes to plan, does it?  Must be so frustrating but I'm sure you'll get there eventually and at least they are keeping a close eye on you.  23 follicles is amazing!  I have 6/7, maybe 8 so definitely not in your league.

Anyway, hi to everyone else...will check in tomorrow or Tuesday but if you don't hear from me then you know it's not good news.  xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jodi - so very sorry to hear your news. Sending you both lots of     

Lotus - Good luck for tomorrow    

Rachel - Really hoping your oestrogen level drops. You must be feeling well and truly fed up, not to mention sore and swollen.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all so much for your wishes. They mean so much, especially as I know you all know how painful it is.

So much going on.

Rachel, my goodness- I don't know how to bring that estrogen down, but wow! 23 follies as well, and it sounds like they're all producing estrogen, so hopefully all mature.
Are you tingling all over? Here is a dance, and a hope that the level is down soon.                  

Let's see if that helps!

Lotus, best of luck for EC. I know what you mean about those phone calls when you've had trouble before in a cyle. Here are some positive vibes for fertilisation.                 

Misky, glad you enjoyed the nieces. It's hard work, isn't it.

Holly, I am always thinking of you, and hoping that you're OK. 
I have to tell you that I hope your DH was watching the cricket yesterday when NZ played so well. You have to make sure that he knows that it was nearly 42 degrees here, and NZ were wearing black.      They must have been absolutely sweltering.

While on that topic, we have had 3 days over 40 degrees (very, very hot!) Massive thunderstorm overnight, and thunder that woke us up sounding like a gunshot at 03:30. Anyway, the point is, it's *very *hot!

Murtle, the new clinic sounds good.         

Jilly, thank you so much for your pm's, they are so much appreciated. How is the d/r? Any more side effects?          

Erika, very impressed with the fireworks in your message. You're a bit tech-savvy, aren't you? How are the treats? I gave up all the treats I was giving myself over Christmas, and have subsequently lost half the weight I put on.
It just goes to show exactly how much I was treating myself!

Jed, how are you after EC? Are you OK after the move too?

Candy, I hope all is well with you.

Oh Lilly, Happy Birthday sweetie!!

Hi to Linzi, Sarahjj, Doods28, Jess, and everyone else I may have forgotten.

So, after yet another BFN, of course we are starting to re-examine where we're going. Mind you, I know now that it's better to just wait until things settle down a bit for decisions. Of course, we have some frosties this time, so a bit dubious that they'll even thaw as they were frozen at compacted morula stage (just before blast). We'll see!

The FET will be next cycle, and not sure if it will be a day 5 or day 7 transfer. All will eventually be revealed!

I hope you're all a little cooler than I am, as this weather is very unpleasant! Of course JED, you may not be, but I hope you are.

See you all again soon.
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi
I'm so sorry to read your news   
This whole journey doesn't get any easier & each failed cycle doesn't hurt any less. Sending you & DH lots of   &   & most importantly     to give you the strength to get through. Take it easy & don't rush things, you need a bit of "you" time.

Like me, you seem to plan ahead & don't want to leave it too long before doing the next tx. Just make sure you give yourself enough recovery time too sweetheart  Am I right in thinking you are doing FET with your next  or did you mean that FET was your next tx whenever you decide to go again? Whichever it is, I hope with all my heart that it's the tx that works for us both, it's what I'm doing next too     

Take care, love

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - Hope you're having a happy holiday 
Lotus - Hope ec went well today        & that you ARE resting young lady! I'm sure the carrot cake has done the trick.
Murtle -  lovely hope you've had a great day & have something special planned for tonight. My Menopur injections were under the skin, easy to do with my auto-injector & no didn't hurt  
Jodi - More      glad you liked the fireworks, I found them just for you. I'm not computer minded at all but love looking for funny or different smilies, simple things & all that  It's treat night tonight  but I'm feeling bloated & if I haven't lost anything I won't treat myself  
Rachel -        for ec Weds/Thu & lowering oestrogen levels. I'm sure everything will be fine 
Candy - Great ticker hun  
Holly -     hope this week brings you some answers sweetheart you really have been through more than enough.
JED - Hope ec went well Friday    looking forward to hearing your news.
Jilly -             We are due a proper catch up I think, I'll kick my own 

Hi  to Linds, Linzi, Misky & anyone I've forgotten. Must dash it's 5pm.

Erica.xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Have not been on much lately - the D/r has me knackered!!!Feel Like all I want to do is sleep.

Erika - hope you are ok hun.
Holly - my heart goes out to you  - how you are managing to keep going is beyond me - I would have lost it by now. hope you get some good news soon 

Lotus - hope E/C went well and      for fertilisation.

Jodi - Thinking of you at this time.   

Murtle - Glad you found a clinic you like. Can I ask what advice they gave for E/T? What is a dummy transfer? We had to have our E/t cancelled when we had IVF because they could not get the catheter in!!  Obviously worried about it this time as they have only suggested sedation. Hope it all goes well when you get started.

Also can anyone tell me what DHEA is?


To everyone else  hope you are all well.

Thanks

Linzi
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Rachael - Really really hope that your oestrogen levels drop very soon,    but am very pleased you have a clinic that is so concerned about you and are monitoring you carefully! 

Lotus - I have everything crossable crossed for good news in your phone call today . Thinking of you sweets 

Jodi - I thought you were bragging about the heat until I read the bottom of your post  ! Hope you can find fun ways to cool down !! Really hope that FET is the TX for you and that all your questions are answered soon

Erika - Hope treat night was a success  

Linzi - Horrible to hear that D/R is giving you a rough time. I hope that you can start on the stimms very soon   . 

Jilly - You sound very up beat about the next phase . Hope the scan went well. 

Holly - Hope there are some answers this week         . 

I returned my two nieces yesterday and have to say that coming home to an empty house and tidying away their toys - I am so ready to get on with the next TX. Roll on March

Take care
M x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Lotusflower - I really hope e/c went well yesterday and that you had/have good news from the clinic this morning        

Misky - Glad you enjoyed your time with your nieces - sounds as though you had your hands full!  Not long to go to March now..............

Jilly - For stimming        ...........Hope all is good with you - I get the impression you are very busy!

Jodi - Thanks for the oestrogen reducing dance - it worked a treat!!  I hope you are feeling okay and looking after yourselves.

Linzi - Sorry to hear you feel so tired - hopefully that will stop when you get stimming.

Erica -  

hi to everyone else - Jo (    ), Murtle, Lily, candy, Linds and anyone I have missed

All is moving forward for me again anyway - the levels came down and I am booked in for egg collection tomorrow.  Feeling a little apprehensive after my last attempt at IVf when I ovulated before e/c - but surely lightning can't strike twice............?? I hope not anyway!!

Love Rachel xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Rachel,

Good luck for ec tomorrow.  The only lightning I've seen recently has been here during our crazy weather.
I'll keep it here if it stops a repeat for you.

Everything crossed.                       

Jodi


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR EC RACHEL   ​


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Rachel - all the best for today, hope it goes well. 

Bit hectic here as packers here today to take all our stuff so got to be quick...ec went well and we got 8 eggs, 1 was over-ripe, 2 never fertilised and 5 fertilised so we have 5 good embryos!  The embryologist called again this morning to say that all 5 have divided, some very strongly, and that ET will be tomorrow.  I still can't believe I even have an embryo!!!  Hopefully, they don't die overnight so fingers crossed.

Got to pack computer away now and laptop has died so I may not have contact for a few days so hi to everyone until then.

xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

lotus flower - big congrats on getting 5 embies. Good luck for ET and the 2ww

Rachel  - good luck for e/c 

Sorry ladies too knackered to post more. Still have no AF. Why does it never arrive on time when you want it!
bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope all went well Rachel and you are resting up Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks for all your good wishes - they definitely help!!

We had 19 eggs collected and this morning have 11 embryos.  Half were IVF (good results with 8 out of 10 fertilised) and half were ICSI (not quite so good with 3 out of 9 fertilised).

So feeling very relieved this morning!!

Lotusflower - Some rather belated          for E/T today.  Hope you are now able to rest up and take it easy

I'm going to go and lie down again now - been in quite a bit of pain following e/c and am hoping it is just the after effects of that rather than OHSS or anything sinister.  Have already drunk 2 litres of water today!

Love to all

Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi -  thinking of you & hoping you're doing as well as you can sweetheart. Lots of nice treats & loads of tlc from DH is just the ticket! Looking forward to hearing about your future plans & timescales    
Lilly -  hope you've had a lovely week away. At least it's warmed up a bit for you.
Lotus - Fab news    5 embryos, well done. Wishing you all the very best for et today        Also hope your move goes well but please don't do anything too strenuous.
Murtle - How's you?   Planning a return trip to Bristol? Looking for an excuse to do a bit more shopping or just still celebrating your birthday?   
Rachel - 11 good embryos that's fantastic news     well done you. Get plenty of rest & lots of    for ec Sat or Mon, it will be the latter I think, bring on the blasts! Carry on with the water mate just in case even though being sore after ec is quite common so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.
Starr -       for your mom today I hope everything goes as well as it can. Big loves to you & your family   
Jilly -     for your appt tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news. Stims here we come    & yes I found that AF did last longer when I was d/r so although it's a nuisance I don't think it's anything to worry about. Hope you've sorted them out at work  do they know who they are messing with!
Candy - Love to you & bump    
Holly - Hope the workmen working on the waterpipes aren't causing you too much disruption   & that they are finished soon. How exciting building your own house   something positive for you & DH to focus upon. Big mahussive  &  as always & I hope you get to make future plans soon, limbo land is such a hard place to be. 
Linzi - Good to hear that d/r is almost over for you   & I hope that AF arrives soon. Always when you don't want her, never when you do   
Misky - Great to hear you so   & looking forward to your next tx cycle in March & with February starting today it's not far away you know   
JED - Where you've gone? I'm still waiting for your ec news   or have I missed it   

Hello  to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey.....................where have you lot gone    
Hope you've all got notes for being away & it's ok I didn't want to chat anyway   

Just a quick update on my mucker Jilly  she has been to the hospital today & d/r is complete so she starts stimming tonight    DH is praying that the stimming drugs do not have the same effect on her as the d/r one as he is worn out  & wants to be freed from the handcuffs on the bedposts! Next scan is day 6 & ec is still down as being Valentines Day, beats a bunch of roses or box of chocolates I s'pose 

Have a lovely weekend & lots of love to all   

Erica.xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Jillypops – How is the stimming going hun?  

ERIKA – How are you doing hun? I notice your ticker saying you have lost 6lb so far, well done!  

Murtle – I am glad to see that you had a positive experience with the open evening at your new clinic. You asked if any one had used Menopur, this is the only fsh I have used so I cant compare it to anything but can say I found it ok.  

Holly – I am sorry to see that you are still going through it hun. I am sending you the biggest cyber hug to help you through  

Jodsterrun – I am so sorry to see that you got a bfn hun 

Misky – Your time with your nieces sounds fab but tiring! Positive thoughts for your dad  

Lotusflower – congrats on your embies   I hope all has gone well  

Rachel B – I am not surprised your estrogen was high with 19 eggs, well done hun!  


Im Back!!!!!
Thank you all for the birthday wishes!
I had a wonderfull week away with lots of walking but also lots of fish and chips   so I am dreading slimming world class on Monday night. Anyway... I am feeling a little better within myself now and feel ready to face to he world again now. So I am back to uni on Monday and am going to have to look seriously at getting ready for my IVF cycle. My clinic are good to go when I am ready so it is just down to me now. I need to concentrate on loosing about a stone before i ring them so I need to get my but in to gear.
I hope you are all well


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies, sorry I've gone AWOL this last week, I had 11 days off work to move and relax after EC and ET.  Sorry I haven't had time to catch up on everyone's news except Jodi, I read about your BFN and I'm so sorry, in fact sorry doesn't sound like enough as I know the despair and emptiness that gets worse with every BFN and its just not fair that we have to suffer such hurt and pain.  Hope you and dh are looking after each other.  

Just thought I'd pop on quickly with my news, got 12 eggs at EC and 10 fertilised but on day 5 we only had 2 'early' blasts to transfer and I had given up on the rest but then got a call yesterday to say that 4 more had made it to expanded blast the next day so now we have 2 on board and 4 in the freezer!  We are over the moon because we have never had a single frozen embie in our whole 4 previous cycles so we are hoping that it is a good omen for a BFP for this cycle (fingers crossed!).

I'm now on day 3 of an 11 day wait and its already torture!  Test day is Monday week.

On another note, our house move went well and we just LOVE the new house, its so nice to have our own place to decorate etc.  And I took your advice (mostly  ) and didn't unpack too many boxes as dh has been a real love and has made sure I have rested lots while he did most of the unpacking.  (what convenient timing this cycle was  )

Anyway, I'm at work on a Sunday so as you can imagine I'm keen to get out of here and get back home again so I will write again soon and make sure I've caught up on everyone's news.

Jx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Jed a new cycle and a new house, fingers crossed    Erica I read your news on Jilly and had to re-take thought you had jumped back on the rollercoaster and couldn't believe your EC was valentines, sorry not read any other news, loves ya all  Cx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jo,
What a fantastic result so far!  I am thrilled to bits for you.  Expanded blasts mean an awful lot, and I'm very glad to see that it's all going well.

                           for the rest of the 11 day wait.

I know how excited you must be about getting to blast stage with so many.  If only we could even make it to blasts.

All the best for the 11 day wait.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi again everyone,

Sorry I've been a bit vague, and a bit belated with some good postivie vibes, especially for Lotusflower, Rachel, and Jilly, and of course Jed.
                                                   

to all of you.

Holly sweetie, I am thinking of you all the time, and hope that everything is OK.              

Lily, Happy Birthday, and I hope you enjoyed everyone one of those fish and chip dinners.

Erika, glad to see your ticker ticking down.  Very, very impressed.  Especially as I just bought licorice and chocolate today. 

Starr, I hope your Mum is feeling OK after her op.      

Hi to Murtle, Candy, Sair, Misky, Struthie, Linzi, and of course everyone that my tired, vague brain isn't letting me think of.

As for me.  Well, it's still very, very hot and unpleasant here.  I know you think I'm crazy, but believe me that after this much heat everyone starts getting tired (lack of sleep) and cranky.  This is definitely the case.

Went to visit twin nephews today (haven't seen them much since they were born 6 months ago), and they are gorgeous.  Trouble is that visits like that break my heart even more.  I think the BFN is only just starting to sink in.  Not quite sure what we'll do.  Just trying to live at the moment, and drink again.

Anyway, enough sorrow from me.  I am so hoping for good news, and feel very positive vibes with everyone's good embies this time around.  Lots and lots of BFP's soon please.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Leave tomorrow so very much in limbo at the moment in a hotel at Heathrow with dogs.....I am so stressed out and had a meltdown yesterday-staying with DH's family and he had been off to the pub to watch the rugby and came back after a few acting like a total w***er and I just had to walk out and spent the whole night in tears and today...not good.  Had ET on Thursday (a 7 cell and an 8 cell-the other three weren't good enough to freeze) and with the way things are at the moment if this works it will be a complete and utter miracle and my negativity and despair has already set in...I should be feeling excited but I just want to curl up in a ball.  Sorry to moan....my "problems" are nothing compared to some others!

Rachel-how are you doing?

Lilly -glad you had a good holiday and are ready to face the world again.

JED-well done.... for the 2ww!  We must be about the same time?

Ah Jilly - sorry that the injections are horrible, what a pain (excuse the pun).

Jodi - I really hope you start feeling a bit more positive soon...it's just so hard.

Hi to Erika, Misky, Murtle, Linzi, and all the lovely girls.

PS:  With the 8-hour time diff do I still take my Cyclogest 12 hours apart?  So, I will have to wake up at 2.30am to have one??

Will be offline for a few days so will speak to you all later!  xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi there,  

Lotusflower - so sorry to hear that you are feeling so down, I think all these hormones we are pumping into our bodies doesn't really help.  Do try to stay positive though and have faith in those little embies you have on board.

Jilly, that goes for you too love, too many hormones racing around and giving you a hard time by the sounds of it.  Try to take some time out each night to relax and focus on growing some lovely healthy eggs.  Lots of luck for you scan on Wednesday!

Rachel - wow, 11 embies, you should get some lovely blasts out of those.  Sending you lots of    

Jodi - oh mate, I wish there was something any of us could say to make you feel better but of course there isn't.  Its inevitable that you will be going through an emotional roller coaster at the moment and seeing your young nephews wouldn't have helped.  I also know what you mean about the heat, its probably not quite as hot here but has been constantly between 27 and 37 every day for a month now and its getting a bit exhausting, especially not being able to sleep.

As for me, well I'm ok but am sick of this 2ww already.  Today is frist day back at work and I've got over 150 emails - I want to go back on holiday!  Oh well, 1 week to go from today till testing day....

Jx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Rachel, I know its hard not to be disappointed,but one of the girls on my local thread, only had one 2cell embie to go back in and was told basically "No chance" but she had a beautiful daughter last year, so don't give up my sweet.

Holly thinking of you  

Good luck all of our 2ww ladys Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Candy - Positive stories are good!!  Hope you are okay and feeling good.

Erica - Hope all is good with you.  Weight watchers/chips and mini eggs tonight??

JED -       for 2ww.  Congrats on the new house as well - sounds great.

Jodi - Sorry to hear you are finding it hard at the moment.  BFNs definitely take some time to deal with.  Thinking of you  

Lotusflower - please don't feel negative - it sounds as though e/t all went really well, and I firmly believe that if it is going to work it is going to work - whether you spend 2 weeks in bed.....or move to America!!!  Good luck in your new life.

Lilly - Your walking holiday sounds great - and I am sure you earned the fish and chips!!!

Jilly - The injections sound hard.  Are you mixing them up yourself??  I always liked Puregon because it is so easy to inject.  Have to say I am hating the clexane injections though - the needles seem 10 x as thick as the puregon ones!!      for stimming

Murtle - Any decisions on when to start at Bristol?

Linzi - Hope AF is here soon

As for me, I just did an update on IUI Friends and am feeling a bit lazy, but basically e/t wasn't quite as positive as I'd hoped.  We were called in on sat and had 2 x Grade 2, 4 cell embryos put back.  We were told these were basically very slow and should have been 6-8 cell at this stage.  I've spent all weekend feeling really fed up but am trying to believe in my little embies and hope that they were just late developers and will now get a spurt on.


 to all not mentioned.

love Rachel xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Aw Rachel, I can really feel your disappointment. Take heart from Candy's story. You still have 2 lovely embies on board and we are all routing for them to stay put and multiply.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls
Can I join you please?  

Going for first ivf appointment on 9th May after 4 failed iuis.
Excited and nervous!

Hope this is our year to get pregnant


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly – Hi Nutbag  sorry you're finding the injections so hard but hey you're doing really well mate feel proud of yourself  Good luck for your scan tomorrow I’m sure there will be lots of lovely little follies developing      
Holly – Hi sweetheart how are you doing?   Hope the latest blood tests have given you the chance to make decisions & move on. Lots of love as always, thoughts & best wishes are with you & DH. 
Rachel – Ah mate fantastic news, 2 perfect embies on board  Sending you millions of     hope you’re taking it easy in your 2ww. Grade 2’s are brilliant, hope you’re feeling more positive, look at Sair now & you can have the same result, F, H, B & T! Your hospital were very poor in not keeping you updated on your embryos progress  but hey that’s gone now so shut it out of your mind & concentrate on those 2 little beauties snuggling in & making themselves at home  
Candy – You thought the ec was me oh bless ya  I know I’m eager but I wouldn’t be allowed to go again yet even if I felt ready. The logical part of me appreciates that my body has d/r, gone through ICSI, got pregnant & miscarried in the last 4 months so I think it’s only fair that I give it a rest. I have however, got a cons appt this Friday to look into my FET so if they show me any sort of green light the logical part of my brain will go straight out of the window!   Love to you J & bump.
Jodi – Thanks but I wish my ticker would move a bit faster  I’m trying soooooo hard & did 4 hours in the gym last week  tough when you haven’t been for 4 months! Lots of love to you & DH your emotions are bound to be all over the place & it takes time to recover from a BFN  Sometimes it hits a bit later. You did very well seeing your nephews, those situations are so very difficult & hurt like hell afterwards. I’ve just done the same with DF’s sister who had a little girl last week. Didn’t really want a baby & didn’t have to try  
Murtle – Hope you’re ok lovely     
JED – There you are, & with such fantastic news    2 blasts on board & 4 in the freezer what an amazing result you must be over the moon. Lots of     for those 2 embies snuggling in nicely & you’re halfway through your 2ww now, FHB & T.
Lilly – Thanks for the  I’m finding it bloody hard this time mate. Things aren’t moving as fast as I’d like but maybe I want too much too soon   Hope you got on ok at Slimming World  I’m sure it wasn’t as bad as you thought. Glad you had a great week away & feel positive & ready for IVF. I want to loose my weight before FET so maybe we can spur each other on?  
Lotus – One 7 & one 8 cell embryo on board, that’s fantastic news       Sorry you’re having a tough time  tx, DH misbehaving & moving home all in one go is a lot of emotional strain you know, take good care of yourself. Hope DH is ok again now, they really are from another planet & always go off the rails at the worst possible time  You need lots of love & support right now & if he doesn’t give it we’ll come & sort him out for you  Try & take things easy on your 2ww & hey miracles do happen & whilst you’ve been concentrating on other things, those embies of yours have been making themselves at home    

Hi Misky, Linzi & anyone else I’ve rudely forgotten  

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oops!   I forgot one.

Kizzymouse - Hello   & welcome aboard. Wishing you lots of luck with IVF        &  this WILL be our year. Looking forward to getting to know you.

Erica.xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Erika 

I am only doing one ivf ( and any fets) so it HAS to work!!  

good luck everyone


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all

Kizzy -







sweetie. Have faith&#8230;.it *WILL * work for you.

Lilly - Welcome back sweetie. Glad you had a great holiday. I hope the  were kind to you on Monday. Good to see getting back to your old self. 

Candy - I hope all is well with you, J and bump. Have a good time at the meet on Saturday&#8230;I hope you are not snowed in! 

Holly - Hope all is well in Hollyland. I hope your saga is over for you and you have some closure. Thinking of you. 

Erica - Good luck with the appointment Friday  Well done with the weight loss. Good to see you so bubbly and positive 

JED -  Looking good  So glad you went to blasts. Everything is looking so positive for you right now. I hope you are settling into your new home ok and not tempted to do anything daft like unpack or hang curtains 

Jilly -    Just read Erica's update on you&#8230; she's a complete nutbag!







Good luck with the stimms&#8230;roll on Valentines Day   

Jodi - I really feel for you. You were so brave visiting your nephews so soon. It does make you realise just what you are missing and make your heart ache more. 

Rachel -I hope you getting plenty of rest and looking after your precious cargo. Our coach stopped outside the Lister on Wednesday for a few minutes so I sent lots of      in to wait for you. Hope you got them 

Lotus - Aw Lotus. So sorry that you are feeling so down  Not surprising after all the stress you've been under.  to DH but I guess it was a farewell few drinks so don't be too hard on him. You have 2 wonderful embies on board and a whole new life ahead of you. I wish you lots of luck and many good times     

Linzi - Come on AF. Where are you!     

Sorry I've been AWOL but I was celebrating my birthday for a whole week! Not bad!  My DH took the day of my birthday off work and spoilt me rotten. We then went to London for a few days where we had a fab time. The weather was glorious so we did a lot of walking and took in lots of sights. Had to do a lot of eating as well!







We went to see Mary Poppins and then went to the Hagen Daz café in Leicester Square for desert&#8230;.my idea of heaven!  We then headed off to Manchester to see our friends for the weekend. She is 32 weeks pg and whilst there was a lot of baby talk, it wasn't as bad as I anticipated. They are very good hosts and kept feeding us so when I went to belly club last night I had gained 1 ½ lbs  Oh well, it was well worth it. Back on the straight and narrow&#8230;until Valentines Day next week! 

Treatment wise&#8230;we have decided to wait until my next cycle before we start rather than this one. I had an episode of bleeding throughout a cycle over xmas (a 35 day period!) and want to be sure all is ok before we proceed. I've had tests done and all seems to be ok&#8230;doc thinks it is just one of those things....a blip in my hormone levels. My last cycle was clear and would be happy if this month was too before we start ivf again. So it looks like I will be starting in March.

Can't wait for the snow! We are forecast 4-6 inches tomorrow....I'll be out making a







with the neighbours kids! Yay!!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope it's ok to join you, you seem like a lovely bunch!!
I don't know who to turn to at the moment and can't think at all what to do.

wondered if you could help? or if you could share your thoughts with me?

To cut a long story short, been ttc for 4 years had 6 months clomid, 2months injectables, and last month 1st stimulated IUI - all BFN. Suffered from endometrial cysts on ovaries on and off for last 2 years. Been back to see consultant today to discuss options. 

Originally we thought we would do up to 3 IUI's and this was recommended by consultant, but because of my cysts Ive been now told it probably hinders my chances and I'd be better with IVF.

A large part of me aggree's with this (because of higher sucess rate) but I don't know if I'm jumping the gun a bit??

As we have gone private I have also been thinking about money and if I have another 3/4 IUI's that fail, it will cost me a fortune. Am I better saving for IVF?? I really , really don't know whats best, and I am desperate for my baby to come along!!(like everyone)

Im on day 13 of my cycle and have been given the option to start ivf on day 21. I sooo scared as its all too quick, but then is that a bad thing??

Also been thinking about the whole emotional side of it. Don't know if I can keep going through more and more IUI's - but then again no guarantee of IVF working. I'm 28 this year.

Sorry for going on..............and being all me me me! hope someone out there can let me know what you think. 

god bless you all, wishing you all lots of       vibes
CXX


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone


Starfish - Welcome!!!  I really sympathise as it is so hard to know whether you are making the right decision.  Do you know your clinic's success rates (for your age group) for IUI v IVF?  It might be worth taking those into consideration as well as everything else.  I had 4 IUIs in total and looking back think perhaps I should have moved onto IVF earlier, but had the IUI worked obviously I would have thought it great!  I am currently mid- IVF cycle and have to say that I have found the whole process quite difficult emotionally and physically (not to say financially!!) at times - far, far harder than IUI.  Also, I wondered why your consultant thought the cysts hindered your chances with IUI - presumably you produced follicles on clomid and for IUI?  Maybe I'm being a bit thick (quite possible!!) but I wasn't sure why this made IVF a better option.  So all in all not quite sure what my advice is but would suggest that you take some time to think about it and don't feel rushed into a IVF cycle if you aren't quite ready to go for it.  Lots of luck whatever you decide      


Kizzymouse - Welcome to you too!  Definitely have faith - it can work!!!  

Murtle- Glad to hear you had such a good trip.  I was inside the Lister practically all day (7.30am til 4.30pm) on Wednesday so would definitely have been in there - thanks for the good vibes. You should have popped in!

Jed -         for 2 ww


Big hellos to everyone else - am going to stop there for now as need to go to bed!

Love Rachel  xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all

Apols for being awol again.  I've been reading but not posting - but I promise you've all been in my thoughts.

Murtle - your birthday sounds like you were well and truly spoiled - and you more than deserved to be!!  Sounds like a great time away!!  Also - good to be starting in another month after your funny cycle.  Makes you wonder if maybe that little bit longer is just cos it's all meant to be then doesn't it    

Rachel - hello loves!  Thinking good and     things for you!!  You're doing great   One day at a time does it....

Lilly - hey you   your week away sounded great too!  Hope you'll be feeling good to go soon and here's some     for now!

Welcome Kizzy - may this thread bring you all you've hoped and dreamed for 

Erica - how's you?  Not too frantic I hope!!  Think you've a cons apptmt on Friday -     for you for then and to say I have a good feeling that your little one's time is drawing ever closer now - think they just needed that little bit of extra time...

Jed - thinking of you hunny -     the days are whizzing round now!!  New house and a new family member, it's all good!!!

Jodi - thanks for pm - you're such a love  

Jilly - you ok hun?  More        

Lotus - so sorry to read things got so stressful before you left.  Hoping that with settling in you'll be positive again and keep those eyes on the prize    

Starfish - big welcome too.  It's always such a tricky question to answer as each and every one of us are so different and our experiences in this vary hugely.  Personally I believe if you've been recommended to go for Ivf then there is a good reason for that.  My sister has similar problems to you and after much dilberating she decided to follow her cons advice and go for IVF.  I think if you can circumvent the issues around your problems your success will increase.  From my perspective, I don't find IVF anymore stressful than IUI, apart from egg collection day.... but with medication you bounce back relatively quickly.  I think if you were to have a lot of failed IUI's this would have a significantly increased effect on you... but hunny, it's a decision only you can make.  Heaps of       

Not much from me.  I posted on the friends thread yesterday to say HCG has dropped signifcantly so we are hopefully in the clear.  One more test next week and we can move on again.  I'm feeling much better and looking to the future again.  I'm heading out of town for a few days to visit my family and look after my Mom who's broked her arm....  just know I'll be in the garden slaving away but we've beautiful weather for it!!

xx's to all and those not mentioned!

H


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't posted in a few days, I've been reading though.

Holly - so gald things are slowly coming around and you can almost put this behind you and look to the future.  Enjoy visiting you family - I hear the weather has been lovely in NZ too (really hot here).

Murtle - wow, sounds like you've had a fantastic week!  Sounds like a good plan starting again in March, it will come around in no time.

Jodi - how are you going hun?  Have been thinking about you.

Jilly - how's the stimming going?  Sorry you may have posted on the friends thread but I haven't read that one yet.  Hope all is going well and looking    

Hi to Rachel, Erika, Linds, and all the other lovely FFers.

As for me, well I know I should be staying positive but I have been feeling pretty negative today.  Everything is happening exactly as my previous failed cycles, (.)(.) stop hurting on day 7 (today) and no other symptoms to speak of.  I know you don't necessarily need symptoms but I just don't FEEL pregnant.....I hope I'm wrong because I will be absolutely devestated by another BFN (as we all are I know) because I tried absolutely EVERYTHING this time, changed my diet, spent a fortune on acupuncture, got up at god awful hours to exercise etc etc, and our life has just become so boring, no fun anymore and we just aren't sure that we can put ourselves through this anymore, its just so heartbreaking and so cruel.  Sorry for the outpour - I haven't even got the result of this cycle yet but I guess after so many BFN's its kind of hard to envisage that you'll ever get a BFP.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome Starfish,

Tough decision! One that you shouldn't make in a hurry. Don't feel rushed into it...it may be better to miss this cycle and start afresh on the next cycle rather than decide too quickly and maybe regret your decision. I would take some time to research the clinic.

I had 3 iuis and 1 cancelled cycle and in hindsight wish I had moved onto ivf earlier. Iui relies too much on chance and although ivf isn't always exact, they have more of an idea of what is going on throughout the cycle. There is also the fact that they can evaluate the quality of your eggs and embryos and maybe identify problems there. 

As for ivf, I do find the whole process much more difficult than iui....the drugs are stronger therefore more side effects and it is emotionally tougher. And as for the money...well it is easy for the costs to spiral out of control with the 'extras'...eg I needed extra drugs, then I needed icsi, then assisted hatching....all expensive 'optional' extras but when they are recommended you just go for it and think about the cost later.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Aw JED  ,

I always find it so difficult at this stage of the 2ww....always reading too much into every sign and symptom...one minute on a high because I truly believe I am pg then down to earth with a huge bump when I interpret another sign as af on her way. Remember that there are no set standard signs for either way. Try to stay focused....think of Holly's pals Trust, Hope, Belief and Faith.....try to banish those negative thoughts. Some people believe in visualisation, maybe try meditating and visualising those lovely embies snuggling in for the duration.

Sending you lots of              and hope you have a better day tomorrow.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

I dont know if u all remember me, but I moved over to the different boards after my BFP

Just wanted to say that I do still think of you all and pray that 2007 will be your year..

 to all of you whatever stage you are at

Pri..xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Just wanted to say that its a definite BFN for us, I tested this morning with an ultra sensitive test and there wasn't even the faintest hint of a line.  We're so sad, how much sadness and dissapointment can one person handle in their lives?  I know technically it isn't over till the fat lady sings but I know my body and I know its a BFN.  Anyway, I won't pour my heart out on here as I could write a novel.  will pop back on when I'm feeling a bit more up to it.  Good luck to everyone else cycling.....

Jx

(also thank you so much for those of you blowing me bubbles - I note there are a lot more than there were a day or so ago - its the small things that cheer you up when you're feeling so down).


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Jed,

Don't you dare give up yet. Didn't you say you were only day 7 or so?  Even ultra-sensitive tests can be wrong early.  Please dont' give up hope sweet.
There are a load of stories of people with no symptoms.  You never know, and those blasts were looking so good.

I will still keep                          going for you.

Lots of love and hugs
Jodi


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

HI everyone

Just a quickie from me on the internet machine here at the hotel.....I seem to have missed so much so once I am properly up and running will do personals.

JED-I'm sorry about the bfn but it is really early still......I hope you're wrong.   We are exactly the same days and I would have had to have my blood test on MOnday but I am feeling exactly the same as you-have all my usual pms symptoms and I know in my heart of hearts that this hasn't worked.  Very ****-feel completely useless.  I have to wake up at 2.30 in the morning to take these bloody cyclogest and I honestly don't know why I'm bothering.

Rachel-I hope your embies are going to stick....it has to work for one of us if the 1 in 3 statistics are to be believed! 

Murtle-very wise to give your body a break and that will make sure you're rearing to go in March. 

Well, my dollar is about to run out so I'll say goodbye and thanks for all the good wishes.

Hi to Erika, Holly, Misky, Jodi, Jillypops and all the girls xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Lotusflower and Rachel, of course JED.

Neither of you give up either please.       

Hang on, you really can't tell by symptoms.  Believe me, everyone is different, and having been pg just once, I couldn't tell.
So, keep the faith sweeties.  We have to get some good news.
                         

Lots of love and luck
Jodi


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

JED - really hope you are wrong and just tested way too early       

Lotus - no giving up either...you've had a lot to deal with over the past few weeks and with the time difference and new experiences your body doesn't know whether it's coming, going or been...so no reading into any symptoms (or lack of)       

Rachel - I hope you are doing ok and resting well. Those embies should be snuggling nicely now       

Jilly - hope the stimming is going well
   *GROW FOLLIES GROW *     

 &  to the lovely Holly. Enjoy your time with your mum.....sounds like you need some girlie time even if it does involve hard labour in the garden.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

JED & Lotus - Hey stop it right now you two   it's far to early to know that it's over girls, honest it is. As for symptoms, well you can't tell from them either. Some women feel totally different & some think AF is on her way & go on to get BFP's & I hope with all my heart that this is what's going to happen to you both   I felt no different whatsoever when I got my BFP in November & it was Jilly who told me that with both of her BFP's she thought AF was on the way. Faith, Hope, Belief & Trust, come on ladies please don't give up, I'm not singing yet      
Lilly -   hope the scales weren't that mean to you that you've runaway 
Kizzy -  it will work, there are lots of 1st time lucky IVF stories & hopefully you'll be another.
Starfish - I think the girls have covered everything really, what a great bunch they are  I hope that everything that has been said helps you to come to a decision that you are happy & positive about. Me personally, I'd take the cons advice & I'd start on CD21 because I'm always too eager, impatient & ready for the next challenge  
Rachel -     hope you're ok sweetheart.
Jodi - How are you doing?   
Holly - Ditto mate, your post made me  but in a good way. But what did you mean by they  Our dream is ever closer lovely girl, 7 is a lucky number so this just HAS to be our year FHB & T  
Jilly - You're a very naughty girl  fancy not updating the girls, hope you feel bad now  
Murtle - Hey you  it's Jilly who is nuts not me! I do my bit for care in the community by looking after her that's all. What a fab birthday celebration, a whole week boy you do it with style don't you  Ooooh March is close, can't wait for you to begin tx & follow your journey. By the way...........did you get your 4-6 inches 

Have a great weekend ladies, "see" you Monday.
Being as Jilly can't be  I'll quickly update you on her progress. Her scan went well, 7 small follies. Menopur has been doubled, rescan on Sunday, ec next Tues/Weds.

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> By the way...........did you get your 4-6 inches


Yep...and loads more today. DHs office closed at 12:30 and he is still on the road trying to come home...usually only takes him half an hour. Last time he called he was bursting for a wee and still only half way home


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

I hope you are all well and enjoying a nice Friday night!

Jed -I second what everyone else has said, it seems way to early to test hun. I hope and prey that this is the case, please don't give up yet 

Lotusflower - Babes you sound so down and negative, I think jed is right, all of the drugs we pump in to our bodies don't help one bit! 

Jillypops - I am sorry to see that you are finding stimming hard going, here are some positive vibes to keep you going and a follie dance to help!

                  [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=8 delay=85]                       [/move]

Rachel B - I believe in your embies!    

Kizzymouce - Hello and welcome 

ERIKA - I am sending all of the encouragement I can muster for you! I agree it is so hard but I am sure we can both do it! 

Murtle - OOOOOOOps............. Wishing you a belated Happy Birthday! 
Did you get to build a snowman then? I don't know where you live but where we are we have had no snow at all! I am a bit disappointed really!

Starfish - Hi and welcome to our mad house! 

Holly C - I am glad to see you talking of looking forwards again, you have been so brave through all of this 

As for me - Well slimming world did not go to well on Monday, I put on 1 1/2 lb which could have been worse but put together with the past few weeks gains it now means that I have only lost 3 1/2 lb since I started! I am now quite focused as I had my clinic on the phone yesterday asking when I was coming up for tx. I had to tell them that I am going to need another month! Not good!
Anyway, enough moaning from me. I am off to start some uni work now, yuk, I just want to go to bed but I have so much to do with having time off!


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Afternoon all,

I can't believe all the wonderful people who are on this site and take the time to help and support each other. It is such a huge support for me so thank you.

A big thanks to Rachel B, Holly C Murtle, and Erika!! (sorry if Ive missed anyone)

After a lot of thought and after reading your posts over and over again we have decided to go for it!! OH MY GOD!!

So I go to the clinic next saturday (not sure what for! - infact everything has been explained but still not sure of whole procedure)

I'm scared about the drugs and how they will effect me - as I do get bad PMT anyway and it doesn't help that I'm a bit of a drama queen!!

One big question I have is, can anyone offer any tips to ensure we give it our very best shot? eg diet, amount of rest and at what time, water, vitimins, alternative medicine eg acupunture. I have read so much but would love to hear what you think.

JED - so so sorry for you. It will be your turn soon. It has got to be. I believe that everyone of us will have our turn. I know that probably won't help but just want you to know your in my thoughts.

As is everyone on this site. We should be proud of going through this - it would kill most people!!

hope you all have a nice weekend. I've got a week off work now - yipeeee its half term!!  

CXXX


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you for all your encouragement girls but unfortunately AF appeared right on cue on Sat morning.  Now things are looking pretty bleak, dh and I argued most of the morning yesterday because we have learnt that we both deal with a failed cycle differently and at different times so I just spent the whole day yesterday in a cafe wondering where to from here.  well, of course we got our 4 frozen blasts but I just feel I would be going through the motions by transferring them as it seems obvious we have a problem with implantation somewhere along the line and I just feel that unless we address that problem, whatever it might be, then we don't have much of a chance of our final 4 blasts implanting.  Sorry to sound so negative, but I've spent the whole cycle being positive and I just can't keep it up any longer....

Thanks again to you lovely ladies for your support though because I think you are the only ones that truly understand the heartbreak I'm/we're going through....

Good luck to everyone else cycling - we need some good news!

Jx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

JED,

I am so, so sorry sweet.                  

More than anything, I hope you and DH are OK.  I can't quite believe it after such beautiful blasts.

Sending you lots of          
for you and DH both need.

Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

JED

I really feel for you now, so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jed, I am sorry   

--

You may or may not be aware that we (starr  ) are organising a family fun day for the IUI girls in September, the chosen venue has a large hall and kitchen facilities (So maybe it will be bring a dish/snack) if its nice, theres a field for sports activities tbc and a play park for the kids, its open to all our IUI ladies and their partners and will be held in an afternoon so that those with little ones can bring them along to join in the fun.

All of the final details will be decided as time goes on, but I proposed that each family will pay something like £4 to cover the cost of the hall and any left over money can be spent on things for the party, like drink or the hire of a train or something fun for the little ones.

Before we can go ahead any further we need a date in our diaries and the venue booked, so please if you are interested vote now !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.0

Murtle no excuses


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just thought I'd pop in to say hi to all you lovely ladies. I've been catching up on the thread from time to time but never seemed to have the time to post properly. 
Big hugs to all of you that have experienced heartache over the last couple of months and a HUGE congrats to Candy!
Apart from a few blood level issues things are OK with me and I'm looking forward to my next hurdle - my 22 wk scan in a couple of weeks. I don't think you ever forget what you've been through as worry plagues your thoughts all the time but it really is worth the struggle. I really hope this is the year for all of you...
Kizzy - hope you're getting yourself nice and fit for May!
Misky - hope you're well and all settled in now.
Erika, Jodi, Lilly, Holly, Lotusflower, Jilly - I'm still sending loads of positive vibes to you!
Hi to anyone I've missed.

Love Kitty x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh JED, 

I am so very sorry. So hoping for a different result for you both  

Take good care of each other  

lots of love 
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Lotus           Hope its good news

Rachel - Hope you're doing ok     

Jilly - Any news today? I hope the coldsore has gone down...nasty things...I always get one when I'm stressed. Hope those follies have grown loads over the weekend    

Lilly - I also gained 1 1/2 lbs on my week away....and I loved every forkful  

Starfish - Take a look at the beginners guide at the top of the board....there's loads of info on diet etc on there. Personally I take:
DHEA
Super strength fish oils for the DHA content
Magnesium-B
Co-enzyme Q10
Zinc & Vit C
Pronatal multivit + folic acid
Costs a small fortune every month. I also eat organic wherever possible, rarely drink alcohol (although I did indulge quite a bit over xmas  ) have cut out coffee and only have choccie as a treat when af appears. I am working on my protein at the moment as I am vegetarian and don't think I am getting enough protein in my diet. Rest as much as possible during the whole cycle and drink a minimum of 2L of water. 

Candy - I'm rather partial to a game of rounders (no good at the egg & spoon though  ) so I might suprise you and actually come to the next meet....it's about time I got to meet you and my other lovely friends.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oops! Forgot my pals down uner.......Holly, Misky and Jodi   

and Erica.........................


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry for the long absence. I managed to have a quick read but not posted. A combination of exhaustion(d/r does me in) and DH constant dayshift on hogging the computer. Anyway he is working now so have reclaimed the computer  Anyway a quick update on me before the personals:

D/r was horrible - tired constantly, more spots than a spotty teenager and a never ending AF!!(she was late but came in earnest!) Had a baseline scan last tuesday and was all ready to start popping the HRT on Wed when I got a call to say I had to delay the HRT as the only consultant who can perform my ET (    )would be on holiday the week of ET so will start this wed instead. Can't believe only one person in the whole clinic can do the procedure( ok it is not a normal ET  - since they could not get catheter in last time - but even so!!). Just hope our frosties survive to ET after all this.

Murtle - where do you get your coenzyme Q10 from and what strength is it? What is DHea? I know I should probably know  Good luck for March - not long now  

Jillypops - How's the stimming going? Good luck - here's a follie dance    . good luck for EC 

Kitty - Good luck for the 22wk scan 

Candy - Hope you are keeping well 

Rachel - Good luck  

lotus flower - Hoping and praying everything is going well for you and that this is the start of a wonderful time for you. 

JED - So sorry for your BFn. Don't worry about being negative it is only natural after everything you have been through. Take time before making any decisions this is a tough time  - we all understand and are here for you  

lilly2K3 - Good luck for losing weight. DH has us on a fish & veg diet - it is working for him  and he has lost weight but I am ready to puke if I see any more fish.   Probably really healthy for treatment but yuk!

Erika & Jodi - hope you are both fine 
Pri - hope you are keeping well 
Holly - Hi hope you are feeling ok and that you can see light at the end of the tunnel. you are so strong with everything you have been through. Hoping you have some better times ahead 

Kizzymouse - Hi - Hope you are well.   Can I ask why you have only one go - are you getting nhs funding? Do they not give you more than 1 go?

Starfish - Good luck for your appointment   Only you will know if you have moved on at the right time. I had 6 failed IUI's before moving on to IVf and to be honest I wish we had moved on after 3 IUI's it would have saved us a year of failed attempts & soul destroying BFN's. Not sure IVF will work but I would have been a year younger had I done less IUI's!

To anyone else I have missed out - hope you are well and good luck to all those cycling.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Linzi,

 to dh for hogging the pooter...how dare he....doesn't he know about us?

I'm glad af finally appreared   for being so late and     to the cons going on hols at such a crucial time. 

......that's a lot of  .....calm down Murtle...get back in your cage  

I take 30mg co-enzyme Q10  Boots own make £15.05 for 60

DHEA is a bit controversial. There is a study in New York that suggests that DHEA helps produce more and better quality eggs particularly in older ladies. It is a hormone that acts as a precursor to oestrogen. It is also thought that DHEA may have
an anti inflammatory effect – which may also be of some benefit to implantation and pregnancy rates in IVF.  As I have been a poor responder in the past my new cons suggested I try it. However, not enough is known about the long term effects and its safety eg. increase in oestrogen driven cancers. Side effects include acne, deepening voice and hair growth....my DH thinks they should be marketed as a contraceptive   . I am only taking a low dose at the moment and may increase depending on side effects. It is not licensed in this country so you have to order it on the internet...another thing to consider as we have very strict drug rules in the UK but I did read about a trial they were doing in the UK so it may be freely available in time. 

I also have difficult ETs and my new consultant mentioned a method where they would pierce the uterus wall to put the embies in rather than trying to go through the cervix. Apparently, it is a common procedure in Japan. It is not as bad as you think because they do actually pierce the wall with a fine needle when they collect the eggs from the ovaries.

Good luck with this cycle. I really hope it works out for you.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Way to go Jilly







hope those smaller ones catch up. Good luck fro Thursday...at least you can enjoy Valentine's Day....but no  for you 



Jillypops said:


> Erica.. How's your back? & tongue


....and what has Erica been up to?


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Jilly - oooh, nearly there!  Good luck for EC on Saturday, will be thinking of you.    Hope the coldsore has gone-I get them a lot and they are the worst.

Linzi - all the best for ET, what a bummer that it had to be delayed.

Kitty - glad to hear everything is going well with you!

Rachel - how are you??

Lilly - good luck with the dieting!  We are living on take-aways and junk food at the moment (pizzas the size of houses)-not good.

Well girls, hope you're sitting down for this one but I have tested positive....did a test on Friday and got two lines, same again Sunday but thought it was too early and hcg was still in my system.  I did 3 yesterday and 1 this morning and all say pregnant so a bit flaberghasted but I am still convinced that all the tests are faulty and it's all some cruel joke from above.   Now I'm thinking that (if it's true) it's ectopic because I have on and off ovulation-type pains.  Oh dear.  Need to find a doctor here now so will make that my mission today.

Anyway, big hello to Misky, Erika, Murtle, Jodi, JED, Kitty, Starfish, Kizzy and all who I haven't mentioned.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just what this thread needs, well done Lotusflower, fingers crossed for one or two healthy heartbeats at your first scan       

Jilly good luck with ec, hopefully it won't be long b4 we get good news from you to 

Murtle, that procedure for ET sounds much better knowing your history, this will be the ONE !!! xxx

Good luck to our 2ww'ers 

Will read back on the rest of the messages later in the week, as its a flying visit C x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Lotusflower!       I'm so so chuffed for you!
All my love,
Kitty x
ps I had ov pains on and off for weeks and weeks and still have them now occasionally. midwife said it's normal.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

not posted for ages, but have just seen lotusflowers news, congrats hun    you must be on    heres to a happy and healthy 9 months

big big hello to everyone will try and catch up soon, love to all


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say a huge CONGRATS to Lotusflower 
Dont worry too much about the pains hun, I had the same, think its still from the meds etc..
Hope u have a very very healthy and happy pregnancy and take care of yourself...

Pri..xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

JED        

I’m so very very sorry to hear your news  I was praying for a different outcome for you. I also feel for you with regards to your situation with DH. Mine always reacts totally different to me when we get a bfn which always makes it so much harder to deal with  At a time when I need him more than most, we clash like crazy because we handle things so differently. I guess what you have to remember is that we are all different & handle grief & upset in different ways.

Men always feel like they have to be extra strong for us & because of this they bottle things up more. They feel the hurt just the same but struggle with opening up. Both yours & your DH’s emotions are running very high & are so raw at the moment that discussing your feelings & future palns is hard. I hope you both get some quality time together & masses of tlc with each other   Things will get better flower, it probably just doesn't feel like it at the moment.

Lots of love to you both, take care of each other.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Good afternoon ladies, it's a lovely sunny day here, makes you feel so much better 

Murtle - So pleased you woke up to even more than your predicted 4-6 inches  there is nothing more upsetting than when you are promised it & don't get it! I was relieved when I saw your heart smilie, I thought you'd forgotten me  Ignore Jillypops, I do  Being as you asked, I have been seeing a chiropractor since Xmas with a bad back/leg. He seems to think it is because of the procedure I had done in hospital just before Xmas when I miscarried, they are not gentle apparently & the position they had my legs in had caused me a pelvic problem. It's getting better though so that's ok. As for my tongue  I hope you weren't having naughty thoughts young lady! I was talking to Jilly the other night & she said she felt sorry for my DF because I talk a lot & suggested to him that he cut my tongue out (he actually agreed  by the way). I then decided to try & speak without moving my tongue which amused her so much she nearly wet herself. I was happy with that, she was a right miserable s*d when I first phoned, cheering her up was my aim, she's done it to me many times when I've needed it. All well with you? 
Lilly -  we can do it, it can be so hard but will be worth it. Then we'll get pregnant & pile it all back on, wohoooooooo!  
Jilly - To use your own words "I have to be the opposite of everyone" you're not wrong mate  I could have told you that! And my favourite quote "on my face (never had one before)"  blimey is that a mask you wear then?  If so I'd go & get your money back you've been done  Here's your follie dance
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]            [/move] 
I'm sure those smaller ones will have a late spurt & everything crossed for ec Sat & et Mon.
Starfish - Fantastic news that you have decided to go for it   Good luck for your clinic appt Saturday, I'm sure they will talk you through the whole process & timescales etc. Please ask as many questions as you like & we'll help you as much as we can. I've done 3 cycles & have done different with each with regards to resting, acupuncture etc. There are no hard & fast rules, you must follow your heart don't look back & say "I wish I'd&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.."
Jodi - Big  how are you doing?
Candy - I've voted  what a good girl. Love to you J & bump  
Kitty - Lovely to "see" you hun  you must pop on more often. Can't believe you're almost 22 weeks  OMG where has that time gone.
Linzi - So pleased d/r is over for you &  to your cons for going on holiday & delaying your et  Lots of    for successful thawing how many are you thawing & do you know when?
Tcardy - Glad to see all is well with you  fabulous pic!
Kizzy - Hope you're ok & excited about tx  
Rachel - Where have you gone?  Hope you've got a note! Guess you're taking it easy on your  testing day must be close?  
Holly - Lots of love sweetheart   hope you're ok looking after your mom & of course I hope she gets better soon. Have you had some good quality time with friends & family, I do hope so. Don't leave us for too long will you 

Hello to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh don't you go feeling bad now lady  
You've been taking the p*ss for the last 6 weeks!!!!
As for talking, you wouldn't want me any other way & don't try to pretend otherwise. What time is your appt tomorrow?

By the way have you been to change your mask yet?


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  Happy Valentines Day Girls  *​
Jed - I am so sorry to see that you got a bfn hun, this game is just not fair 

Lotusflower - Huge heartfelt congratulations for you, well done 

Jillypops - Good luck for your scan tomorrow 
I hope your coldsore is healing up!

Starfish - I am glad you have made up your mind which road you are going to take now. 
As for your question regarding things which may help........all I can say it there is so much that different people say to try. The best advice i can give is to have a good luck back through past posts on different threads because you then have the advantage of seeing the outcome of the efforts people have made in their cycles. I think much of it is a "will work for one but not another king of thing". Good luck anyway 

Kitty H - It is good to see you 

Linzi32 - How are you doing? I noticed in your message that you should be starting hrt today......I am not quite sure how to put that on the list.......do you think preparing for e/t is ok? 

ERIKA - incoming positive healthy vibes for us to share              

No news from me to speak off.......I have been dealing with the untrained monkeys from IT support for a lot of the day today  
Gosh I think a four year old would have more problem solving skills than all of those people up there put together. I am not saying all IT folk are a bit on the slow side I just think all of the ones who are, are employed by the UN I attend!!!!!..........OK rant over!
I am off for a nice warm bath and a long sit down after that!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jed, I am thinking of you and sending loads of                    

Lotusflower,             Wow!  What fantastic news.  I hope everything is going really well for you.

Erika, good to see you and Jilly are back to your usual form.

Holly, thanks for your PM.  I hope the new house plan is going well, and that the accu is doing it's job.                 

Lily, I hope the IT monkeys are gone.   

Jilly, keep up the cheek.  Goodness knows you need to keep Erika in line, and it keeps the site on a lighter note.
Here's a bit more of a follie dance to encourage the smaller ones.
              

Murtle, I hope all is well with you, and plans are moving ahead.

Hi Candy, lovely new picture of J.  Keep the pictures coming.

Rachel, I hope all is well with you.  Here are some            vibes for your 2ww.

Starfish, good luck for your appointment.

Hi to Kitty, Struthie, and everybody else.

I had a phone call from my cousin this afternoon.  Not sure if I have mentioned her, but she cycled for her first IVF cycle at the same time as me last time.  She is having IVF because they are having PGD (her dd has cystic fibrosis).  Got 3 blasts, but 1 definitely had CF and the other 2 tests were inconclusive.  They were just firing up for FET and the embryologist who does the test resigned.       
Poor thing, now they have to find another clinic or fly someone from Sydney. Some things are never easy.

As for me, busy as ever, but healthy, which is always good.  Not much news.  Waiting for AF to start FET cycle.  Still not confident about the day 5 almost blasts thawing, but we have to try.

Love to all of you.
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - More        for us. Hope you managed to sort the untrained    out!
Jodi -  it's me who HAS to keep Jilly in line not the other way round    Hoping everything sorts itself out for your cousin        nothing is simple is it. Wishing you all the   in the world for your FET you're not wasting any time are you hun & I don't blame you! As for the "not confident about blasts thawing"  not of that nonsense young lady, Faith  Hope  Belief  & Trust  
Jilly -        for your scan today, looking forward to your news & ec date   

Big loves   to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly.............................
   
I said weeks instead of months because I was being kind to you but no more I'm telling you sweaty  (the girls do know that is what your DH calls you don't they  ) so glad I sent you that deodorant  bet DH is too!!

As for my back I told DF that I'm supposed to wear perfume behind my ears not my ankles but he didn't listen to me  By the way how's your spots  riff bag? Hey it wasn't fleas from your friend was it?

         for ec on Saturday, hope your cons sedates you enough to shut you up for a bit


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's your final follie dance mate.....................
[fly]                                         [/fly]

Don't worry about ec, it's a doddle 

Where's Rachel gone?  She must be close to testing         

E.xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Lovlies,

Just a quick one  

Big loves to all that need them at the mo   

Jilly-tonnes of luck for e/c hunny       will be thinking of you loads  

Rachel-loads of luk for testing sat babe,unlss you cant hold out that long      

Love Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Silly Jilly.....
                       
Here's a follie dance for you, but 10 is great! Want to wish you all the luck in the world for Saturday & beyond. 
 to Erica too! In a rush as my deadline's tomorrow and I'm waaaaaaay behind! 

 Hi also to Lily, Murtle, Jodi, Jed and the rest of the crew....

 to Lotus...
and finally.....Rachel.....                                 for testing on Saturday!  
Love Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Rachel, just wondering if you have held off testing, I know I would have given in, good luck, Jilly good news about your 10follies, hope you have some more beauties on Saturday, love to all Cx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Good morning everyone,
Well I'm back and I'm feeling a bit more on top of things again (well, almost).
Firstly some personals:

Rachel - lots of luck and     for Sat!!!  I think we are definitely due another BFP!

Jilly - and here's another one last follie dance for you Mrs      .  Lots of luck for EC on Sat!

Lotusflower - I'm sooooo happy that you've got a BFP - this thread needed the good news!  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Jodi - Excellent news that you are going straight in for a FET.  I know its hard to stay positive in this game but you hear stories all the time of cycles failing with grade 1 blasts and then cycles being successful with less than perfect embryo's, I think its a bit like a puzzle sometimes and all the pieces of the puzzle have to be in the right spot at the right time for it to work (ie, hormones, mental attitude....etc).  So don't give up hope, whilst there is an embryo - there's hope!

Lilly - Sounds like you've been super busy - hope you enjoyed your bath and sit down!

Holly - hope you are enjoying your time away with your family.

Big hello to Erika, Molly, Linds, Murtle and everyone else!

As for me, well I'm feeling a bit better since I spoke to my Dr yesterday and came up with a new plan.  We are going to try a natural FET next month but I know that probably won't go ahead because my hormones and cycles have always been unreliable so if that gets cancelled then we will do a medicated FET the month after that.  I'm also going to try taking baby aspirin this time as I have tested positive for antibodies in the past and have heard that baby aspirin can help.  Does anyone have any experience with this?

Jx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kia Ora .... Crikey after a year away from the UK I'm definitley returning to my Kiwi roots!!

Lotus - woooohooooooooo girl!!! CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH!! Wishing you all the  in the world for a lovely long and healthy pregnancy!! I guess shifting home was indeed exactly what you needed!! As a graduate of the ectopic university at the start of 2006... I can advise that I had no pains whatsoever and in fact tested negative on test day. This is because the HCG is too weak due to the embryo being outside of the uterus... so I believe that you have a healthy pregnancy where it should be because you tested early and yet still got a BFP!! Of course early monitoring is the right thing to do and if you experience very strong pains and a very dark prune coloured discharge/af then definitley go straight to A&E.

Jed - hunny, so sorry to read your news  Was holding on to so much hope that this was your time. You sound remarkably ok about things now. You're resilience is so admirable when it's so unfair to have to face heartache after heartache. It's amazing how you can pick yourself up and look toward the future again. Hoping with everything that your unmedicated FET will bring you that little miracle  It's good to have a plan again isn't it. I haven't used baby aspirin either and am hoping someone will answer your question too - Murtle or Jodi??

Rachel hunny - have sent a message to you on the other thread but hoping for very good things and hoping you're ok as you're so quiet             

Jilly - you too lovely funny!! More              for ec!!!

Erica - your smilies just keep coming!! You so make me  'specially that chainsaw and reference to Jilly - thank gawd she's not faint hearted!! Hope chiropractor is sorting you out - sounds like you've been in a lot of physical pain too... soooooo NOT fair 

Jodi - it's great you're feeling healthy AND focusing forward!! BUT you have to have FAITH and BELIEF and TRUST that it will happen hunny!!!! Those little blasts just need that little bit of extra magic that only you and DH can give them! I know you know what I'm talking about 

Starfish - well done on your decision  Here's some    for the start of your new journey hunny!!!

Linzi - how's you? Hope that your cycle is well under control now and you're moving on to your next steps   

Lilly - hope you've sorted those poota problems and of course sorted those poota 

Murtle - you ok loves? Have you decided what to do about DHEA etc? Are you still focusing on next month? Oooho and BTW - how are your sister's wedding plans coming along - or shouldn't I ask.... 

All ok here - not too much to report from Hollyland. Had a good time with my Mom who is recovering well and managing a little too well  It's nice to be home again and DH had missed me.... aaah bless means I got lovely valentine's card & flowers!! We are both focusing forward and feel we can move on. My latest HCG was down to 2 so we are out of the woods and back to normal(ish) 

Loads of Snogs and special      to the lovelies in the midst of things!! Keeping them coming to you all!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps new home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85005.0


----------

